# Amore platonico ... romantico?



## Nepa Cinerea (26 Maggio 2014)

Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...

Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni. 

Prima che mi mettessi con il mio attuale compagno un mio amico si era innamorato di me, ma abbiamo (ho) deciso di rimanere amici e la cosa ha funzionato... finora.

Con questo amico, ovviamente superato il perido di crisi dovuta al suo innamoramento, si è instaurato un bel rapporto: siamo molto in confidenza, ci vediamo sia da soli che in compagnia, frequenta anche il mio compagno e abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto molto affettuoso (abbracci, massaggi...), anche in pubblico. Lui, nel frattempo ha avuto alcune storie (disastrose) e ora è single.

Un paio di mesi fa ci siamo visti qui da me, io, lui e una nostra amica. Abbiamo passato un pomeriggio rilassante, lui ci ha coccolate e fatto dei bellissimi massaggi. Quando ci siamo salutati ci siamo abbracciati e mi ha baciato all'angolo della bocca, ma io non ci ho dato molto peso (beh, dai, può capitare... e poi il clima che si era creato un po' lo giustificava...). 
Dopo un paio di settimane siamo usciti con con alcuni amici e siamo stati affettuosi tutta sera, poi l'ho riaccompagnato a casa e ci siamo salutati normalmente.
Per due o tre di mesi non ci saremmo visti, lui sarebbe stato via, ma non troppo distante, così gli ho scritto che pensavo di andare a trovarlo una sera. Lui mi ha risposto che non ce n'era bisogno perchè sarebbe tornato nel week-end per un impegno. Ci siamo scritti per tutta la settimana (non assiduamente) e avevamo appuntamento per una birra.
La mattina si è presentato da me e mi ha abbracciata con trasporto, abbiamo iniziato a chiacchierare e all'improvviso mi ha abbracciata e baciata. 
Io non mi sono ritratta subito, forse colta di sorpresa, forse presa dal trasporto... Dopo averlo allontanato sono seguiti momenti di silenzio, poi lui se n'è andato.
Nel pomeriggio sono stata molto combattuta sul da farsi. Avrei voluto cercarlo, parlargli... ma non sapevo se fosse la cosa giusta.
Quando è tornato il mio compagno gli ho detto che il nostro amico mi aveva baciato (ammetto di aver scaricato tutta la colpa su di lui...), lui ha accusato un po' il colpo, ma non ha dato in escandescenze pur ritenendo che fosse stato un gesto grave.
Un paio di giorni dopo l'amico è venuto a chiedergli scusa e il mio compagno ha accettato le sue scuse. 
Io avrei voluto parlare con il mio amico, per capire se tra noi fosse tutto a posto, ma non sapevo se fosse il caso in quel momento così l'ho lasciato andar via. Il mio compagno lo sapeva e mi ha "dato il permesso" di andare a casa sua per parlargli.
Sono stata da lui circa 1 ora, abbiamo parlato poco e ci siamo abbracciati tanto, forse troppo. 

Quello che è successo nell'ultimo mese ha decisamente cambiato il mio rapporto con il mio amico: l'intimità fisica che abbiamo sempre avuto ha perso molta della sua innocenza, ho iniziato a desiderare il contatto con lui in modo diverso e probabilmente anche per lui è così ed è per questo che ha "ceduto". 
Credo che parlarne con il mio compagno sia stata la cosa migliore (questo ci "limiterà" nelle nostre effusioni, evitando di combinare pasticci...), ma mi trovo a pensare che vorrei non averlo fatto, proprio per poter continuare a "coccolarci" senza "sospetti". 
E' la prima volta da molti anni che mi capita una cosa del genere e l'ultima cosa che vorrei è tradire il mio compagno... 
Non so proprio come uscire da questo casino...


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2014)

Cara @Napa

per il tuo amico sei forse un faro nella notte del suo mare quando è in tempesta, sei la persona che avrebbe voluto e non l'ha voluto, sei una donna e non un uomo, ti percepisce come essere sessuato.
Non è che magari ti ami, però potrebbe amarti, come ha già fatto.

Non c'è soluzione: lo devi allontanare di netto, pur senza crudeltà, e dimenticarti della sua esistenza. Ma proprio dimenticartene, eh. Parere mio, ma con discreta cognizione di causa.


----------



## morfeo78 (26 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara @Napa
> 
> per il tuo amico sei forse un faro nella notte del suo mare quando è in tempesta, sei la persona che avrebbe voluto e non l'ha voluto, sei una donna e non un uomo, ti percepisce come essere sessuato.
> Non è che magari ti ami, però potrebbe amarti, come ha già fatto.
> ...


Quoto fantastica.  
Non puoi comportarti con lui come se fosse un amico gay e prenderti le sue coccole in modo innocente.


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2014)

Napa Cinerea ha detto:


> E' la prima volta da molti anni che mi capita una cosa del genere e l'ultima cosa che vorrei è tradire il mio compagno...
> Non so proprio come uscire da questo casino...


C'è poco da fare, continuo sempre a pensare che rimanere "amici" quando uno dei due è innamorato...mi sembra una grande cagata. :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2014)

Napa Cinerea ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...
> 
> Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni.
> 
> ...


quando uno dei due prova qualcosa in più che amicizia 
è difficile rimanere amici...


----------



## georgemary (26 Maggio 2014)

Napa Cinerea ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...
> 
> Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con gli altri.
Al tuo amico piacerai sempre e si è visto, per di più adesso provi qualcosa anche tu...quindi dovresti cercare di capire perche'?
Se stai bene col tuo compagno dovresti evitare assolutamente ogni contatto con l'altro altrimenti viste le condizioni mi sembra difficile che non succeda dell'altro


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (26 Maggio 2014)

*Fantastica* ha inquadrato perfettamente la situazione, so che per lui è così e avete ragione, da vendere, lo so.

Ma questa è la cosa più difficile per me. Siamo legati da 12 anni, lui è stato come un fratello per me, frequento casa sua, la sua famiglia da ancora più tempo, anche suo fratello è un mio carissimo amico, da ancora più tempo, ed è uno dei migliori amici del mio compagno. 
Anche se riuscissi a impormelo, dimenticarmi della sua esistenza, non incontrarlo, non vederlo sarebbe impossibile!

Sapevo anche che il mio era (ed è) un comportamento egoistico, tanto più ora che è successo questo casino, ma proprio per questo casino adesso mi trovo a vederlo anch'io come un essere sessuato e ho perso l'innocenza con cui rivestivo quella che ora si rivela essere la mia crudeltà nei suoi confronti.  
Egoismo, è vero, ma anche tantissimo affetto, un sentimennto reale che mi ha fatto quasi impazzire dalla paura di perderlo, quando mi sono trovata a doverlo esporre al mio compagno, quando lui non mi ha cercata per darmi spiegazioni, quando ho realizzato che potesse avercela con me per averlo messo nelle condizioni di fare questa follia e poi averlo "denunciato". 
E ancora più paura quando ho capito che non era arrabbiato e che provava la stessa cosa che provavo io. Paura perchè *Fantastica* ha usato le parole giuste per descrivere la situazione e io, che ho un compagno stupendo, non posso essere per lui quello di cui avrebbe bisogno. 
Mi sento in colpa verso di lui.
Mi sento in colpa verso il mio compagno che non sa quello che sto provando nei confronti di un "altro".


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

Napa Cinerea ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...
> 
> Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni.
> 
> ...


queste due frasi si contraddicono...deciditi


----------



## Hellseven (26 Maggio 2014)

Napa Cinerea ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...
> 
> Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni.
> 
> ...


Mi pare chiaro (poiché da giovane ci sono passato anche io) che lui ha tentato di sublimare il desiderio in amicizia pur di non perderti in questi anni.
Un gesto di grande generosità e considerazione verso di te, tutto sommato.
Se tieni alla sua amicizia e a lui come persona, allora fai tu quello che lui non ha la forza di fare, essendo innamorato di te da sempre.
Tronca, usando la determinazione e la durezza che lui ora non può avere.
Ora starà male ma poi se ne farà una ragione.
Credo che potrete essere amici, forse, solo quando sarete in una posizione di parità affettiva ed anche lui sarà realmente  innamorato di un'altra.
Se invece pensi che lui ti piaccia molto, forse anche più del tuo ragazzo, sii leale con entrambi e prendi la tua decisione.
In bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara @Napa
> 
> per il tuo amico sei forse un faro nella notte del suo mare quando è in tempesta, sei la persona che avrebbe voluto e non l'ha voluto, sei una donna e non un uomo, ti percepisce come essere sessuato.
> Non è che magari ti ami, però potrebbe amarti, come ha già fatto.
> ...


Quoto allontanatevi almeno ora


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi pare chiaro (poiché da giovane ci sono passato anche io) che lui ha tentato di sublimare il desiderio in amicizia pur di non perderti in questi anni.
> Un gesto di grande generosità e considerazione verso di te, tutto sommato.
> Se tieni alla sua amicizia e a lui come persona, allora fai tu quello che lui non ha la forza di fare, essendo innamorato di te da sempre.
> Tronca, usando la determinazione e la durezza che lui ora non può avere.
> ...


Quoto,...ciao :bacio:


----------



## Hellseven (26 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto,...ciao :bacio:


:amici::kiss:
Grazie, ricambio con affetto sincero i saluti, amica mia. :up:


----------



## georgemary (26 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me ti devi fermare a riflettere.
Devi capire cosa provi per lui, è strano che se sei legata e ami il tuo compagno ti vengano questi dubbi per l'amico.
Devi capirne il motivo e nel qual caso tu scelga il tuo compagno, per il bene dell'amico devi cercare in tutti i modi di non vederlo soprattutto da soli. Lui da innamorato spera sempre in tuo cambiamento ed il contraccambiare il bacio ed anche gli abbracci lo confondono. Devi essere ferma e decidere, capisco sia difficile ma devi farlo proprio per l'affetto che nutri per lui


----------



## Zod (26 Maggio 2014)

Napa Cinerea ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...
> 
> Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni.
> 
> ...


Ti sei comportata benissimo, continua così


----------



## Apollonia (26 Maggio 2014)

Ciao!
io penso che, se pensi veramente di essere innamorata del tuo compagno e che sia una persona comprensiva, tu debba parlare con lui innanzitutto, e chiarire la questione. Esponigli i tuoi "sentimenti"verso questo amico ed il momento di confusione che ti sta attraversando. Senti cosa ti dice, e poi, magari anche davanti al tuo compagno, parlane con il tuo amico.
L'ideale sarebbe non vederlo più, ma mi sembra che tu, e solo tu, dovresti raggiungere un compromesso, visto che non è possibile, da quanto scrivi, lasciare lui e la sua famiglia. 
Credo che se lascerai questa situazione nel limbo, potresti fare più danni che benefici a tutti, te inclusa.
Un abbraccio


----------



## disincantata (26 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> io penso che, se pensi veramente di essere innamorata del tuo compagno e che sia una persona comprensiva, tu debba parlare con lui innanzitutto, e chiarire la questione. Esponigli i tuoi "sentimenti"verso questo amico ed il momento di confusione che ti sta attraversando. Senti cosa ti dice, e poi, magari anche davanti al tuo compagno, parlane con il tuo amico.
> L'ideale sarebbe non vederlo più, ma mi sembra che tu, e solo tu, dovresti raggiungere un compromesso, visto che non è possibile, da quanto scrivi, lasciare lui e la sua famiglia.
> Credo che se lascerai questa situazione nel limbo, potresti fare più danni che benefici a tutti, te inclusa.
> Un abbraccio



Sarò strana io ma se fossi cosi innamorata del mio compagno non sarei arrivata a questo punto con un caro amico.


----------



## georgemary (26 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarò strana io ma se fossi cosi innamorata del mio compagno non sarei arrivata a questo punto con un caro amico.


Sinceramente sapendo che l'amico era stato innamorato di lei, io avrei evitato tutte queste effusioni anche in pubblico, massaggi, etc.
Cioe' forse parlo cosi perche' non mi e' mai capitato di avere un amico cosi' particolare, ma a maggior ragione che sapeva che lui provava del tenero per lei...del distacco lo avrebbe dovuto creare da sempre.
Adesso per me e' importante capire cosa prova per il compagno e per l'amico, ha detto una cosa importante, che in un certo senso e' pentita di averlo confessato al compagno perche' questo impedira' di coccolarsi con l'amico e perche'???

devi capire questo, prenditi del tempo!


----------



## Apollonia (26 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarò strana io ma se fossi cosi innamorata del mio compagno non sarei arrivata a questo punto con un caro amico.


No, non sei strana, sei solo diversa da lei.
Considera però che l'amico è stato (è?) innamorato di lei...


----------



## disincantata (26 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, non sei strana, sei solo diversa da lei.
> Considera però che l'amico è stato (è?) innamorato di lei...



Uno può essere innamorato fino al midollo, ma se non ti piace non ci stai male, qui il problema è che lei ha voglia di andare a letto con l'amico e non vuole ammetterlo.


----------



## georgemary (26 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Uno può essere innamorato fino al midollo, ma se non ti piace non ci stai male, qui il problema è che lei ha voglia di andare a letto con l'amico e non vuole ammetterlo.


Sembra cosi infatti dalle sue parole, deve prendersi del tempo per capire...


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Maggio 2014)

Napa Cinerea ha detto:


> *Fantastica* ha inquadrato perfettamente la situazione, so che per lui è così e avete ragione, da vendere, lo so.
> 
> Ma questa è la cosa più difficile per me. Siamo legati da 12 anni, *lui è stato come un fratello per me*, frequento casa sua, la sua famiglia da ancora più tempo, anche suo fratello è un mio carissimo amico, da ancora più tempo, ed è uno dei migliori amici del mio compagno.
> Anche se riuscissi a impormelo, dimenticarmi della sua esistenza, non incontrarlo, non vederlo sarebbe impossibile!
> ...


Dai su, diciamo la verità, il tuo ego ora sta gongolando alla grande! Due ragazzi tutti per te, e le colpe agli altri. Ti aveva detto che era innamorato, quindi MAI poteva esserci amicizia se non dopo un congruo distacco. Te ti sei concessa essendoci sempre, abbracciandolo, con massaggi, e appena quel poverino non regge e ti bacia, tu prima ci stai e poi dici che è colpa sua... 

Prima dici che non vuoi tradire il tuo ragazzo, poi dici che vedi il tuo amico sessuato... e i suoi gesti non più innocenti! Ma qui ci manca un triangolo! Intanto il tuo ragazzo è il più maturo, infatti non ti pone limiti, valuta la situazione. E' molto maturo, vede se il vostro amore merita la sua fiducia. 

Ma ahimè da quel che leggo non sembra! 

Io ho avuto un migliore amico al quale tenevo da impazzire, prima mi amava dopo 3 anni, e ripeto 3 anni ci ritroviamo lui innamorato di una ragazza e io fidanzata. Allora le nostre strade si riuniscono, come amici veri!

Anche lui mi coccolava, ma appunto io lo vedevo come un fratello!!
Una sera a ballare lui ci prova, beh ci litigo e chiudo completamente il rapporto! Quel gesto mi ha fatto schifo! Ma uno schifo profondo, perchè io ci credevo nella nostra amicizia! Io mi sentivo la sua sorellina, e vedermi trattata così l'ho trovato irrispettoso per tutto. Ho chiuso perchè non avrei potuto continuare e 1. non era gradito da me che volevo amicizia 2. stavo con un altro e avrei mancato di rispetto.

O chiudi, o te la giochi. Ma a quel punto diventa un "mamma ciccio mi tocca. toccami ciccio che mamma non c'è", e sinceramente lo trovo orrendo.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Dai su, diciamo la verità, *il tuo ego ora sta gongolando alla grande! *Due ragazzi tutti per te, e le colpe agli altri. Ti aveva detto che era innamorato, quindi MAI poteva esserci amicizia se non dopo un congruo distacco. Te ti sei concessa essendoci sempre, abbracciandolo, con massaggi, e appena quel poverino non regge e ti bacia, tu prima ci stai e poi dici che è colpa sua...
> 
> Prima dici che non vuoi tradire il tuo ragazzo, poi dici che vedi il tuo amico sessuato... e i suoi gesti non più innocenti! Ma qui ci manca un triangolo! Intanto il tuo ragazzo è il più maturo, infatti non ti pone limiti, valuta la situazione. E' molto maturo, vede se il vostro amore merita la sua fiducia.



Del tutto d'accordo.
Qui, o te li tieni tutti e due, poi fai una scelta quando sarai più consapevole, o ne molli uno subito.
Non ci riesci a troncare? 
Ovvio. La cosa per te è comunque piacevole.
E allora vai avanti e confrontati con i tuoi desideri, con le tue pulsioni. 
Non sei sposata, non sei ancora mamma, le tue responsabilità sono limitate a una convivenza ancora fresca, che ho l'impressione, un po' ti pesa. Ma per favore... smettila di chiamarlo  "amico", non essere ipocrita con te stessa.
Dai il nome corretto alla situazione.
Visto che convivi da  3 anni ... cosa  manca ora nel rapporto con il tuo uomo?
Noto una certa forzatura nelle tue scelte, ti stai imponendo delle cose in cui non credi.
Il problema è lì, non nel baciare un altro.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarò strana io *ma se fossi cosi innamorata del mio compagno non sarei arrivata a questo punto con un caro amico*.


non sei strana, mi pare lapalissiano.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarò strana io ma se fossi cosi innamorata del mio compagno non sarei arrivata a questo punto con un caro amico.


Ma no Disi,e'possibilissimo..essendo la situazione che sto vivendo io.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Suvvia...
Posso capire che lei pensasse a una amicizia innocente.
Ed è altrettanto normale che essendosi schiuso il vaso, questa nuova "possibilità" agisca sui neuroni titillando il desiderio.
Non vuol dire che non ama il suo ragazzo, non vuol dire che ama l'"amico". Per ora, tutto rientra nella normalità.

E tuttavia, suggerirei fortemente di NON esplorare le conseguenze, di chiudere col poveretto che ahimè è ancora ancorato a questo amore mai sviluppato, dare a lui la possibilità di ricominciare, e a voi due -a te e al tuo ragazzo- di andare avanti senza casini inutili.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Suvvia...
> *Posso capire che lei pensasse a una amicizia innocente*.
> Ed è altrettanto normale che essendosi schiuso il vaso, questa nuova "possibilità" agisca sui neuroni titillando il desiderio.



Uhm...
Le amicizie innocenti ci sono quando proprio l'altro/a non ti attizza manco sotto costrizione.
Io ho un po' di amiche.
Alcune non le vedo proprio, altre... beh, altre, in condizioni e situazioni adeguate, penso che potrei riuscire a vederle come donne. Ma questa cosa la capisci subito... l'ingenuità nasconde un velo di ipocrisia con se stessi quando certe cose si fa fatica ad ammetterle...
Io qui non vedo innocenza. In nessuno dei due.
Lei non è innamorata, si capisce. Ma è attirata e compiaciuta molto dalla situazione... i massaggi, i messaggi, gli abbracci.
Non bisogna amare qualcuno alla follia per flirtare con lui.


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma no Disi,e'possibilissimo..essendo la situazione che sto vivendo io.


Tu sei altro. 

Altrimenti lei ci avrebbe già scopato senza remore.

Ho davanti a me la foto di un cugino di mio marito che viveva come te.

Sono certa non si ricordasse assolutamente i nomi di quelle che aveva rimorchiato.

Ai tempi non c'erano le chat ne FB neppure i cellulari, solo alla fine. 

È morto d'infarto ancora giovane mentre ballava in casa con sua moglie.

Fedele almeno nel finale.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Napa Cinerea ha detto:


> Quello che è successo nell'ultimo mese ha decisamente cambiato il mio rapporto con il mio amico: l'intimità fisica che abbiamo sempre avuto ha perso molta della sua innocenza, ho iniziato a desiderare il contatto con lui in modo diverso e probabilmente anche per lui è così ed è per questo che ha "ceduto".
> Credo che parlarne con il mio compagno sia stata la cosa migliore (questo ci "limiterà" nelle nostre effusioni, evitando di combinare pasticci...), ma *mi trovo a pensare che vorrei non averlo fatto, proprio per poter continuare a "coccolarci" senza "sospetti". *
> E' la prima volta da molti anni che mi capita una cosa del genere e l'ultima cosa che vorrei è tradire il mio compagno...
> Non so proprio come uscire da questo casino...


Tre anni che convivete e hai già bisogno di "coccole" da parte di un altro.
E dato che non avevi altre persone sottomano, ti sei lasciata andare con uno che sapevi che ti sbava dietro da una vita... 
Ragioniamoci un po' su: cosa ti manca?
L'essere corteggiata, desiderata da qualcuno che non sia il fidanzato?
Flirtare?
Il fidanzato, lui, lo ami... lo sai bene... però... però... ogni giorno, sempre insieme, gli orari, le abitudini... qualche volta ti senti soffocare... la vita è tutta qui... è appena iniziata e già mi sembra che sia così da sempre.... 
Andiamo avanti... con gli anni magari arriveranno anche dei figli.
Lì la cosa sarà ancora più drammatica, la sensazione di mancanza di spazio, di respiro, di tempo per te stessa dominerà una certa parte dei tuoi pensieri...
Scoprirai il peso degli anni... una novità... le ansie del tempo che passa "sempre uguale"...
Prima di arrivare a tutto questo, ora, fermati un attimo e pensa:
"Cosa sto facendo?".
Perché sto desiderando di tradire il mio fidanzato con cui convivo da tre anni?
Datti una risposta. 
E capirai un po' meglio chi sei e cosa vuoi dalla vita.


----------



## zanna (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu sei altro.
> 
> Altrimenti lei ci avrebbe già scopato senza remore.
> 
> ...


Lothar ... qui ci vuole una pesante grattata anche a pelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

Intanto voglio ringraziare tutti per le risposte, mi state dando molti spunti per ragionare meglio sulla mia situazione.

Amo  il mio compagno. In questi anni abbiamo passato dei momenti di crisi  del nostro rapporto, alcune volte per "colpa" mia, altre per "colpa"  sua, credo sia normale per una coppia che si è formata quando entrambi  eravamo molto giovani, e li abbiamo sempre superati, lasciandoci spazio  per riflettere sulle nostre priorità e standoci vicini l'un l'altro  senza prevaricazioni o pressioni. 
Abbiamo sempre coltivato la  fiducia prima di tutto e questo ci ha permesso, fin dall'inizio di  riuscire ad essere individui oltre che coppia: io ho sempre mal  sopportato i rapporti "esclusivi", nel senso di quelle coppie che non  fanno nulla se l'altro non c'è, che DEVONO far tutto in coppia, noi  abbiamo sempre coltivato i nostri interessi, anche quelli che non  coinvolgono l'altro, abbiamo sempre rispettato lo spazio personale  reciproco. Così quando eravamo ancora con i nostri genitori, così ora  che viviamo insieme. Questo non vuol dire che si siano create delle  "aree" esclusive in cui l'altro non può entrare: vuol dire che nessuno  dei due è obbligato a fare qualcosa se non gli va. Siamo liberi e siamo  una coppia, lo sanno tutti quelli che ci circondano, non abbiamo bisogno  di sbandierarlo continuamente.
Il mio rapporto con lui è prezioso, lui è prezioso, su questo non ho dubbi. 
Credo che questa precisazione sia doverosa e necessaria.

Quello  che ora provo per il mio "amico" (a questo punto le virgolette sono  doverose) è completamente diverso (ma non per questo giusto!). 
Credevo  che più di 10 anni (e almeno una storia lunga e intensa) fossero  sufficienti per dimenticarmi, soprattutto perchè ci sono stati periodi  in cui non ci siamo visti né sentiti per mesi, ma evidentemente l'ultimo  periodo ha fatto riemergere in lui qualcosa di sopito. 
Quando 10  anni fa lui si era dichiarato era disposto a tutto pur di stare con me,  nonostante io gli avessi detto che mi piaceva un altro e che, dato che  con l'altro non c'era storia, non avevo intenzione di impegnarmi, che  volevo solo divertirmi e quindi non sarebbe stato giusto stare con lui. 
Qualche  mese dopo ho incontrato il mio attuale compagno e abbiamo iniziato a  vederci, senza che nessuno dei 2 avesse intenzioni "serie"... e ci siamo  innamorati! 
Non sono mai riuscita a capire quanto questo abbia fatto soffrire l'"amico". 
E'  seguito un lungo periodo di lontananza, dovuto a fattori esterni, e poi  il riavvicinamento, dopo una sua lettera in cui "deponeva le armi".
Il resto è storia.

Di sicuro sono confusa (eh, se no non sarei qui! ). 
Certo che la cosa è piacevole. Sarebbe ipocrita negarlo. 
Essere  baciata da un altro, dopo tanti anni, è stata una cosa stranissima. Un  mix di emozioni negative e positive allo stesso tempo. Qualcosa che non so spiegare. 
Quello che so è che non potrei dare all'"amico" quello che do al mio compagno. Quello che provo per lui è diverso, totalmente. 
Un  rapporto di più di dieci anni, non si cancella da un giorno con  l'altro, vale in entrambi i casi (intendo sia con uno che con l'altro),  soprattutto se iniziato quando tutti eravamo così giovani: siamo tutti  più o meno coetanei e io ora ho 29 anni... fate voi i conti... siamo  diventati adulti insieme!
I sentimenti che nescono e crescono in tutto questo tempo sono difficili da decifrare e gestire.

Ora  tra me e l'"amico" è nata questa "chimica" fisica che fino a qualche  mese fa assolutamente non c'era. Non credo che riuscirei ad andare a  letto con lui, non riesco neppure a pensare ad un'eventualità simile, ma  il contatto con il suo corpo ha assunto una piacevolezza che mi  spaventa. 
Lui è una persona dolcissima, fragile e resistente allo  stesso tempo, ne ha passate un bel po', l'ho visto cadere e rialzarsi,  l'ho visto tener duro a incassare colpi per mesi, anni, al limite di  ogni sopportazione. Gli voglio bene, tanto (e questo lo sa anche il mio  compagno, gliel'ho ribadito anche prima che lui venisse a scusarsi), ma  non sono innamorata di lui. E in un certo senso posso dire di non  esserne neppure attratta, non nel senso "classico" della parola. 
E'  uno strano intreccio di fisico e celebrale, e, come dicevo nel primo  messaggio, forse la scelta di dirlo subito al mio compagno è stata una  forma di difesa inconscia: da un lato un limite "esterno" che ci  impedisse di continuare in questa follia, dall'altro un segnale di  indisponibilità nei confonti dell'"amico" (tipo: io sto con lui e siamo  un entità unita). Sono convinta che sia stata la scelta giusta, per  tutelare me, il mio compagno e il nostro rapporto, ma devo essere  sincera con me stessa, accettare le mie sensazioni e ammettere che,  egoisticamente, mi dispiace per la "perdita" dell'intimità con l'altro. 

L'allontanamento sarebbe la scelta più giusta e più dolorosa. Ma ora non sono sicura che sia quello che voglio. 
Non  so quando ci rivedremo, soprattutto da soli, probabilmente passerà un  bel po' di tempo (lui viaggia molto per lavoro), magari per quel momento  la burrasca di emozioni, almeno dalla mia parte, un po' si sarà calmata  e riuscirò a ragionare più lucidamente. 
Dalla sua parte invece non  sono sicura: so solo che lui, disperatamente, si accontenterebbe di  avermi anche solo così, per qualche coccola, trattenendosi e facendosi  del male. Lo conosco e so che anche un oceano e altri dieci anni di  distacco, se davvero è ancora innamorato di me, non cambierebbero di una  virgola la sua sofferenza e i suoi sentimenti.
Lui una volta mi ha  detto che non mi avrebbe mai fatto del male, io gliene faccio da una  dozzina di anni e non trovo il modo di smettere... :triste:


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu sei altro.
> 
> Altrimenti lei ci avrebbe già scopato senza remore.



Il desiderio di farlo però  ce l'ha....
Magari un desiderio che non vuole ammettere... però...


----------



## zanna (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Uno può essere innamorato fino al midollo, ma se non ti piace non ci stai male, qui il problema è che lei ha voglia di andare a letto con l'amico e non vuole ammetterlo.





georgemary ha detto:


> Sembra cosi infatti dalle sue parole, deve prendersi del tempo per capire...


Eh si!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu sei altro.
> 
> Altrimenti lei ci avrebbe già scopato senza remore.
> 
> ...



Certo che sono diverso...non temo niente-

Ho un'amico al confronto del quale io sono stra fedele...allora ha la''fidanzata''come la chiama lui,di 33 anni...l'''amica''di 20...e una tipa sposata che vede,intercalando...considerato che ha 58anni,gli ho detto che sulla tomba,scrivero'''uomo eretto fino alla fine''......:smile:tipo il tuo parente no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

*stavo riflettendo...*

... su quali possano essere le probabilità che due utenti si registrino lo stesso giorno, uno con il nome di uno scorpione, l'altro col nome di un insetto che trafigge le sue prede con una lancia.
Scusate l'OT, sono domande oziose, mi rendo conto.


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... su quali possano essere le probabilità che due utenti si registrino lo stesso giorno, uno con il nome di uno scorpione, l'altro col nome di un insetto che trafigge le sue prede con una lancia.
> Scusate l'OT, sono domande oziose, mi rendo conto.


ti senti stanca?
hai preso psicofarmaci ieri sera?
hai assunto alcolici ieri sera?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ti senti stanca?
> hai preso psicofarmaci ieri sera?
> hai assunto alcolici ieri sera?


no no. Ma sono appassionata di statistica.
La statistica è quella scienza che non serve a nulla... ma a volte aiuta.


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no. Ma sono appassionata di statistica.
> La statistica è quella scienza che non serve a nulla... ma a volte aiuta.


se non serve a nulla come fa ad aiutare?
mi pare una contraddizione :smile:


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... su quali possano essere le probabilità che due utenti si registrino lo stesso giorno, uno con il nome di uno scorpione, l'altro col nome di un insetto che trafigge le sue prede con una lancia.
> Scusate l'OT, sono domande oziose, mi rendo conto.



Hai ragione!
Uno dei due  Gerris Lacustris ha zero messaggi.
Napa Ciparea e Gerris Lacustris... molto particolare come scelta di nick.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se non serve a nulla come fa ad aiutare?
> mi pare una contraddizione :smile:


non serve perchè non determina cosa può succedere.
Ma ti dice cosa è probabile che stia succedendo.


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non serve perchè non determina cosa può succedere.
> Ma ti dice cosa è probabile che stia succedendo.


chiarisce le probabilità che una cosa avvenga e quando questa potrà avvenire


----------



## Tubarao (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... su quali possano essere le probabilità che due utenti si registrino lo stesso giorno, uno con il nome di uno scorpione, l'altro col nome di un insetto che trafigge le sue prede con una lancia.
> Scusate l'OT, sono domande oziose, mi rendo conto.


E' lo stesso utente.

Uno lo cassiamo subito subito, le ho appena chiesto quale dei due preferisce 

We are not smacching leopards here


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' lo stesso utente.
> 
> Uno lo cassiamo subito subito, le ho appena chiesto quale dei due preferisce
> 
> We are not smacching leopards here


manco here:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' lo stesso utente.
> 
> Uno lo cassiamo subito subito, le ho appena chiesto quale dei due preferisce
> 
> We are not smacching leopards here


Are you smacching insects then?! 

Ma oh...io davvero non capisco come cacchio è composta la gente...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> manco here:mrgreen:


:kiss:










Così. Ci stava e mi andava


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Are you smacching insects then?!
> 
> Ma oh...io davvero non capisco come cacchio è composta la gente...



Magari ha solo deciso di cambiare nome perchè le è venuto in mente uno che le piaceva di più, non ha pensato di chiedere come si facesse e si è quindi re-iscritta. In un forum "piccolo" come questo si nota, in forum estremamente frequentati e più "anonimi" uno lo fa anche perchè, magari, ha dimenticato la pw e non ha voglia di richiederla, è più facile fare un nuovo account..


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari ha solo deciso di cambiare nome perchè le è venuto in mente uno che le piaceva di più, non ha pensato di chiedere come si facesse e si è quindi re-iscritta. In un forum "piccolo" come questo si nota, in forum estremamente frequentati e più "anonimi" uno lo fa anche perchè, magari, ha dimenticato la pw e non ha voglia di richiederla, è più facile fare un nuovo account..


Dimenticarsi la password in meno di 24 ore è qualcosa che a me personalmente farebbe preoccupare eh...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari ha solo deciso di cambiare nome perchè le è venuto in mente uno che le piaceva di più, non ha pensato di chiedere come si facesse e si è quindi re-iscritta. In un forum "piccolo" come questo si nota, in forum estremamente frequentati e più "anonimi" uno lo fa anche perchè, magari, ha dimenticato la pw e non ha voglia di richiederla, è più facile fare un nuovo account..


sì, è un'eventualità.
Mica si deve pensar male per forza.
Anzi, volevo proporre degli avatar in segno di benvenuto: bellini, evè?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Maggio 2014)

Equivoco risolto, tranque zie


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

Eccomi... scusate per il pasticcio dei nick, ho già spiegato tutto a *Tubarao*, si è trattato di un mix tra connessione che andava e veniva, ritardo nella comparsa dei messaggi per i nuovi utenti ed errore di battitura nello scrivere il primo nick azzo:
Insomma, la mia inesperienza nei forum si sente tutta... 
Ora dovrebbe essere tutto a posto!


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Chetteridi te ?


----------



## Apollonia (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Uno può essere innamorato fino al midollo, ma se non ti piace non ci stai male, qui il problema è che lei ha voglia di andare a letto con l'amico e non vuole ammetterlo.


Infatti io le ho scritto ..."se sei veramente innamorata del tuo compagno"...


----------



## Apollonia (27 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tre anni che convivete e hai già bisogno di "coccole" da parte di un altro.
> E dato che non avevi altre persone sottomano, ti sei lasciata andare con uno che sapevi che ti sbava dietro da una vita...
> Ragioniamoci un po' su: cosa ti manca?
> L'essere corteggiata, desiderata da qualcuno che non sia il fidanzato?
> ...


Ma io ti lovvo!:smile:


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chetteridi te ?


Per un attimo, è stata più polla di me! Vuoi mettere l'esaltazione di non essere la prima, una volta tanto? :rotfl::rotfl:

VOTA ELIADE!


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tre anni che convivete e hai già bisogno di "coccole" da parte di un altro.
> E dato che non avevi altre persone sottomano, ti sei lasciata andare con uno che sapevi che ti sbava dietro da una vita...
> Ragioniamoci un po' su: cosa ti manca?
> L'essere corteggiata, desiderata da qualcuno che non sia il fidanzato?
> ...



Di sicuro è piacevole essere desiderati, in generale. Fa bene  all'autostima, non lo nego... soprattutto se è tanto che non succede. 
Quando  ho conosciuto il mio compagno ero una grande fan del flirt e infatti  ero single e felicissima di esserlo... l'ultima cosa che cercavo era una  storia... e come al solito, quando meno te l'aspetti, ti piomba davanti  l'uomo della tua vita! :mrgreen:
Ammetto  che il "brivido della caccia" ogni tanto mi manca, come mi manca  l'avere 10 anni in meno, l'incoscenza degli anni dell'adolescenza... e  un sacco di altre cose che si superano crescendo, mentre oggi posso  godermi l'indipendenza, una casa da condividere con chi amo, una  maggiore maturità... come credo che avvenga a tutti, nelle varie fasi  della vita!

Io non avevo "*bisogno* di coccole", è  una cosa che è successa, è un rapporto che io pensavo che potesse  essere solo "affettuoso" che è sfuggito di mano, ad entrambi (la colpa è  anche mia, quantomeno per ignoranza). Io non volevo ferirlo, ingannarlo  o sfruttarlo. Ho solo chiuso gli occhi davanti a segnali che ad un  certo punto hanno iniziato a trasformarsi in insegne al neon  "PERICOLO!!!!" 
Lui ha detto che è in un brutto periodo, che si sentiva solo, che aveva bisogno di coccole e che io ero lì.
Magari è solo questo e l'amore non c'entra. Magari invece sì. Sinceramente non lo so.
Quello che è successo, è successo. 
Adesso c'è da capire cosa accadrà ora. 
Perchè ora lui mi fa un altro effetto, è inutile negarlo.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Io non avevo "bisogno di coccole", *è  una cosa che è successa*, è un rapporto che io pensavo che potesse  essere solo "affettuoso" *che è sfuggito di mano,* ad entrambi (la colpa è  anche mia, quantomeno per ignoranza). Io non volevo ferirlo, ingannarlo  o sfruttarlo. *Ho solo chiuso gli occh*i davanti a segnali che ad un  certo punto hanno iniziato a trasformarsi in insegne al neon  "PERICOLO!!!!"
> Lui ha detto che è in un brutto periodo, che si sentiva solo, che aveva bisogno di coccole e che io ero lì.
> Magari è solo questo e l'amore non c'entra. Magari invece sì. Sinceramente non lo so.
> *Quello che è successo, è successo. *
> ...


Niente accade per caso.

Ti sei semplicemente lasciata andare seguendo quello che ancora non riesci a scorgere dentro di te.
Non vuoi chiamarlo "bisogno", non è "sentimento"; non è necessità?
Come lo spieghi tu, quale parole useresti?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Perchè hai intitolato così il tuo thread?
Amore? Romanticismo? Rivolti ad un amico?

Perchè?


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Niente accade per caso.
> 
> Ti sei semplicemente lasciata andare seguendo quello che ancora non riesci a scorgere dentro di te.
> Non vuoi chiamarlo "bisogno", non è "sentimento"; non è necessità?
> Come lo spieghi tu, quale parole useresti?


Mi rendo conto che c'è un prima e un dopo. 
Prima era forse un gioco, pericoloso, forse crudele, di sicuro incosciente. 
Ora sono rimaste tracce di desiderio, di curiosità.

I sentimenti sono complicati, distraggono la volontà. 
Io  voglio stare con il mio compagno. Io non voglio riunciare all'altro (e  non lo intendo in modo malizioso, parlo di affetto). Le motivazioni di  queste 2 affermazioni sono diverse e possono non contraddirsi. E' come  se ci fossero 2 binari separati, ma io sono una sola, non posso  percorrerli tutti e 2!

Il titolo del thread è un unione di 2 concetti: l'amore platonico e l'amicizia romantica. In entrambi i casi si tratta di un rapporto più mentale che fisico dove la sessualità viene messa da parte.


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Il titolo del thread è un unione di 2 concetti: l'amore platonico e l'amicizia romantica. In entrambi i casi si tratta di un rapporto più mentale che fisico dove la sessualità viene messa da parte.


Ma l'amicizia è altro...
Ragiona su questo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che c'è un prima e un dopo.
> Prima era forse un gioco, pericoloso, forse crudele, di sicuro incosciente.
> Ora sono rimaste tracce di desiderio, di curiosità.
> 
> ...


ok Nepa. Allora pigliati una pausa. Fai finta che sia in Australia per 4 mesi, ogni tanto una telefonata e basta.
Perchè diversamente ti confondi tu, fai male all'amico e all'ex. Per nulla, probabilmente.

P.S. l'amicizia romantica non si può leggere, grazie agli dei quella roba lì l'abbiamo superata assieme ai tabù sul sesso.:smile:


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> o
> P.S. l'amicizia romantica non si può leggere, grazie agli dei quella roba lì l'abbiamo superata assieme ai tabù sul sesso.:smile:


:up:


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok Nepa. Allora pigliati una pausa. Fai finta che sia in Australia per 4 mesi, ogni tanto una telefonata e basta.
> Perchè diversamente ti confondi tu, fai male all'amico e *all'ex*. Per nulla, probabilmente.
> 
> P.S. l'amicizia romantica non si può leggere, grazie agli dei quella roba lì l'abbiamo superata assieme ai tabù sul sesso.:smile:


Ex? Quale ex? Tu consiglieresti di lasciare anche il mio compagno?

OT: L'amicizia romantica non è una "copertura", è una forma di espressione diversa per un sentimento diverso dall'amore. E' il puritanesimo moderno che l'ha fatta quasi scomparire dai costumi, non la libertà sessuale. 
In alcune culture ancora oggi non c'è nulla di scanadaloso se due persone dello stesso sesso si scambiano effusioni non sessuali, è normale vivere l'amicizia in maniera anche fisica. Non c'entra nulla con l'omosessualità o il suo rifiuto. 
Di sicuro è più complicata tra uomo e donna... come ho potuto sperimentare... :thinking:


----------



## Apollonia (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma l'amicizia è altro...
> Ragiona su questo...


:up:


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Ex? Quale ex? Tu consiglieresti di lasciare anche il mio compagno?
> 
> OT: L'amicizia romantica non è una "copertura", è una forma di espressione diversa per un sentimento diverso dall'amore. E' il puritanesimo moderno che l'ha fatta quasi scomparire dai costumi, non la libertà sessuale.
> In alcune culture ancora oggi non c'è nulla di scanadaloso se due persone dello stesso sesso si scambiano effusioni non sessuali, *è normale vivere l'amicizia in maniera anche fisica*. Non c'entra nulla con l'omosessualità o il suo rifiuto.
> Di sicuro è più complicata tra uomo e donna... come ho potuto sperimentare... :thinking:


Ok... abbiamo tirato bene su la coperta ma sono usciti fuori i piedi dal lenzuolo... 
stai cercando una spiegazione più o meno cultural/intellettuale a qualcosa che è stato ed è comune a  tutti: il desiderio di essere amati, coccolati, desiderati, il piacere di sedurre e essere sedotti, il piacere di piacere... e che non puoi certo provare dopo un po' di anni che stai insieme a una persona, per quanto questa ti possa dare tanto, per quanto la si possa amare, per quanto tu possa stare bene insieme, per quanto sentimento anche lì sia in gioco... ma è un'altra cosa. Questi sono i due "binari".
Non devi lasciare il tuo fidanzato... ma interrogarti quanto è importante per te ora questa situazione extra, quanto conta per te il piacere di sedurre, di flirtare... quanto ti costa rinunciarci... a questo punto per sempre.
Cercando allo stesso tempo una dimensione matura - che non è la tua di adesso - di coppia, e presumibilmente in futuro di famiglia, ben sapendo che questo tuo bisogno emergerà ancora... per un'altro uomo...
Ma devi saperlo rinoscere: nascondersi dietro la definizione amicizia romantica è peggio che riconoscere che tu in questo momento senti la mancanza di qualcosa, e da ciò scaturisce un bisogno che viene soddisfatto ora dall'uomo che definisci amico. Non c'è soluzione se non affrontare la cosa per quello che è: un tradimento in fieri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Ex? Quale ex? Tu consiglieresti di lasciare anche il mio compagno?
> 
> OT: L'amicizia romantica non è una "copertura", è una forma di espressione diversa per un sentimento diverso dall'amore. E' il puritanesimo moderno che l'ha fatta quasi scomparire dai costumi, non la libertà sessuale.
> In alcune culture ancora oggi non c'è nulla di scanadaloso se due persone dello stesso sesso si scambiano effusioni non sessuali, è normale vivere l'amicizia in maniera anche fisica. Non c'entra nulla con l'omosessualità o il suo rifiuto.
> Di sicuro è più complicata tra uomo e donna... come ho potuto sperimentare... :thinking:


scusa per l'ex, mi ero fatta avanti con i lavori(battutaccia, scherzo).
Comunque è esattamente il contrario: dato che il puritanesimo non consentiva a donne e uomini di vivere un'attrazione  sessuale e men che mai sesso fuori dal matrimonio, ci si è inventati l'amicizia romantica.
Per non parlare della condizione degli omosessuali, appunto.
Ma sostanzialmente l'amicizia romantica era una roba in cui si arrivava sul punto di fare sesso, poi ci si tirava indietro perchè non si poteva.
Con tutto un contorno di condivisione di pensieri, letture e pitipim e patapam.
Ma... il pezzo grosso era l'attrazione, mica le letture di poVesie. Diciannovesimo secolo, eh? Mica si poteva dire...


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Ex? Quale ex? Tu consiglieresti di lasciare anche il mio compagno?
> 
> OT: L'amicizia romantica non è una "copertura", è una forma di espressione diversa per un sentimento diverso dall'amore. E' il puritanesimo moderno che l'ha fatta quasi scomparire dai costumi, non la libertà sessuale.
> In alcune culture ancora oggi non c'è nulla di scanadaloso se due persone dello stesso sesso si scambiano effusioni non sessuali, è normale vivere l'amicizia in maniera anche fisica. Non c'entra nulla con l'omosessualità o il suo rifiuto.
> Di sicuro è più complicata tra uomo e donna... come ho potuto sperimentare... :thinking:


Io esco con un mio amico una sera, si ride, si chiacchiera...quando ci si saluta ci si danno i due baci sulla guancia...
Cosa che accade anche con le donne...
Lì non c'è nulla di sessuale...
Quando si parla di amicizia romantica o amore platonico si parla solo per nascondersi dietro a un dito di un'attrazione male espressa...e c'è taaaaaaaanto di sessuale.
Motivo è che tu ora sia confusa dopo quel bacio...che probabilmente era nell'aria da molto tempo...
Lui innamorato di te e tu non così distaccata per capire che essere amici di una persona che ci ama è una grandissima boiata! E non sei confusa da adesso, che tu sia attratta in qualche modo da questa persona è una cosa che dovresti aver avuto chiaro da ben prima di quel singolo episodio...


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ok... abbiamo tirato bene su la coperta ma sono usciti fuori i piedi dal lenzuolo...
> stai cercando una *spiegazione più o meno cultural/intellettuale* a qualcosa che è stato ed è comune a  tutti: il desiderio di essere amati, coccolati, desiderati, il piacere di sedurre e essere sedotti, il piacere di piacere... e che non puoi certo provare dopo un po' di anni che stai insieme a una persona, per quanto questa ti possa dare tanto, per quanto la si possa amare, per quanto tu possa stare bene insieme, per quanto sentimento anche lì sia in gioco... ma è un'altra cosa. Questi sono i due "binari".
> Non devi lasciare il tuo fidanzato... ma interrogarti quanto è importante per te ora questa situazione extra, quanto conta per te il piacere di sedurre, di flirtare... quanto ti costa rinunciarci... a questo punto per sempre.
> Cercando allo stesso tempo una dimensione matura - che non è la tua di adesso - di coppia, e presumibilmente in futuro di famiglia, ben sapendo che questo tuo bisogno emergerà ancora... per un'altro uomo...
> Ma devi saperlo rinoscere: *nascondersi dietro la definizione amicizia romantica* è peggio che riconoscere che tu in questo momento senti la mancanza di qualcosa, e da ciò scaturisce un bisogno che viene soddisfatto ora dall'uomo che definisci amico. Non c'è soluzione se non affrontare la cosa per quello che è: un tradimento in fieri.


No, no, non fraintendermi, quello che ho scritto sull'amicizia romantica era solo per rispondere al PS di *Sbriciolata*, non volevo definire così la mia relazione! 

Sono consapevole che dovrò sempre lottare contro me stessa (la parte di me che si lascia prendere dal piacere della "caccia"), l'ho fatto finora e voglio continuare a farlo, perchè la relazione che ho con il mio compagno ne vale la pena. E questo non lo vivo come un peso o una costrizione, ma è una mia scelta, la scelta di una persona che conosce fin troppo bene il suo carattere e i suoi difetti e che sa che se li dovrà portare appresso tutta la vita!

La mia preoccupazione, la mia sofferenza è per l'"amico". Come dicevo, non vederci più è impossibile e lo so che, se non nell'immediato futuro magari più avanti, l'abitudine al contatto avrà la meglio [come l'ha avuta nel momento in cui sono andata a parlargli... avete presente una coppia di deficienti? Eccoci. "Ciao, sono venuta a parlarti per chiarire che non mi puoi baciare""ah, ok, scusa, mi dispiace, non sarebbe mai dovuto accadere". Avvinghiati. Ma cosa ci dice il cervello???? (ovviamente i dialoghi sono parafrasati!)]... e lui starà peggio di me. Ancora. E questo non deve succedere. 

Insomma, tutto il problema sta qui: visto che non posso partire  per il polo nord, come diavolo lo troviamo un equilibrio per un rapporto che non si può evitare?


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...
> 
> Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni.
> 
> ...




...arriva il giramento di testa.
Neanche lo cagavi, qualche tempo fa.
ora è diverso.
sempre è sacrosanto vero che il desiderio, genera desiderio.
non è certo lui che ti interessa ma il suo desiderio per te... la sua costanza,
 la sua perseveranza,
 che ti rende unica...
ai suoi occhi e anche ai tuoi.
trovo quello che scrivi molto bello,
 perchè dimostra la forza e la potenza della passione, appunto del desiderio.
è bello sentirsi desiderati, vero?
non si può resistere.
bisogna però farci i conti, visto che sei impegnata...
ma certo sul razionale o sul molla tutto e tronca non si può ragionare.
Ti si può anche consigliare di troncare tutto, ma resta la sensazione.
devi troncare anche quella?
una grande cazzata.
come è in fondo la vita.
io ti consiglio di approfondire, almeno una scopata seria...
se è amore, amore sarà.


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io esco con un mio amico una sera, si ride, si chiacchiera...quando ci si saluta ci si danno i due baci sulla guancia...
> Cosa che accade anche con le donne...
> Lì non c'è nulla di sessuale...
> Quando si parla di amicizia romantica o amore platonico si parla solo per nascondersi dietro a un dito di un'attrazione male espressa...e c'è taaaaaaaanto di sessuale.
> ...


Guarda, sinceramnte ancora non mi capacito di come io possa non aver visto che cosa stava succedendo. 
Il suo innamoramento è una cosa di *più di dieci anni fa*, permetti che io potessi essere convinta che gli fosse passata?
Oltretutto, ultimamente, mi stavo facendo l'idea che fosse preso per una nostra amica comune (quella presente al "pomeriggio rilassante" del primo post. 
Amici di chi ci ama magari no, ma di chi ci ha amato credevo fosse possibile: alcuni miei amici sono ragazzi con cui ho avuto una relazione da adolescente... se dovessi tagliar fuori dalla mia vita le persone con cui c'è stato qualcosa sarei sola (no, non ho avuto tantissimi partner, è che qui il giro è ristretto!)!! :rotfl:

Prima del singolo episodio non era così, ci si vedeva, ogni tanto una serata affettuosa, non è che se ci vedevamo dovevamo stare appiccicati tutto il tempo! Ora, se me lo fossi tenuta per me, credo che sarebbe balzato agli occhi di tutti che qualcosa era cambiato...


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...arriva il giramento di testa.
> Neanche lo cagavi, qualche tempo fa.
> ora è diverso.
> sempre è sacrosanto vero che il desiderio, genera desiderio.
> ...


Trovo molto bello, molto vero ma anche molto crudele quello che scrivi (ma d'altronde queste cose non sono proprio così? Vere e crudeli? O forse vere perchè crudeli? O...?)

Approfondire... 

Ma approfondire cosa? Le ferite che questa cosa porterebbe inevitabilmente con sé, per tutte e 3 le persone coinvolte?
Certo, da un certo punto di vista, semplificherebbe molto le cose, l'imperatore sarebbe nudo. 
Ma a quale prezzo?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Pensa solo a una cosa.

Immagina di essere tu innamorata di un tuo amico. E lo vedi sempre lì... e ci esci... e lo puoi abbracciare... e qualche volta senti il calore del suo corpo... e ci parli, e lo guardi, e qualche volta c'è lo sfioramente, una volta un bacio troppo vicino alle labbra...
E quando mai te ne liberi? Quando mai riesci a "ripulire il cuore" in modo che possa accogliere qualcun altro? Un uomo che sia davvero il tuo uomo, con cui costruire qualcosa di bello?

Capisco che ti sia "insopportabile" l'idea di non vedere e contattare il tuo amico per un bel pezzo, magari anni, magari per sempre... ma tu sai già che con lui non vuoi una storia... a questo punto continuare ad essergli "amica" è un continuare a tenerlo legato a te. Non gli fai del bene. Pensaci.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Trovo molto bello, molto vero ma anche molto crudele quello che scrivi (ma d'altronde queste cose non sono proprio così? Vere e crudeli? O forse vere perchè crudeli? O...?)
> 
> Approfondire...
> 
> ...




non capisco perchè e mi sono ampiamente rotto il cazzo,
 mi si consideri sempre crudele o blasfemo...

il tuo prezzo.
e non sarebbe poco,
 sarebbe già tutto.

Giri intorno a una cosa, che diverrà
 il tuo rimorso o il tuo rimpianto.
fai tu.

quello che vedi un prezzo, 
è il prezzo da pagare,
 per capire cosa veramente vogliamo.
se lo capisci veramente,
 tutti,
 compreso il tuo compagno,
 te ne saranno grati.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ,
> è il prezzo da pagare,
> per capire cosa veramente vogliamo.
> se lo capisci veramente,
> ...


Già.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> T
> *Approfondire*...
> 
> Ma approfondire cosa? Le ferite che questa cosa porterebbe inevitabilmente con sé, per tutte e 3 le persone coinvolte?
> ...


OK... siamo già molto oltre l'amicizia e i suoi derivati.
Non posso dire che sei cotta, anche perché tu lo negheresti subito, esattamente come stai facendo per il tuo desiderio di fare sesso col tuo "amico", che si palesa nei tuo dubbi. Ma sei sicuramente presa e... sorpresa.
Ma come: ho il miglior uomo a casa, quello della mia vita, e ora mi è venuta voglia di farmi l'amico che avevo rifiutato dieci anni fa?
Ma che è? 
Già: questa sei tu.
Devi fare i conti con te stessa, mica con l'idea di te che vuoi proiettare agli altri.


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non capisco perchè e mi sono ampiamente rotto il cazzo,
> mi si consideri sempre crudele o blasfemo...
> 
> il tuo prezzo.
> ...


No, non credo che sia tu quello crudele, è la realtà, a volte, ad esserlo, io lo sono, in questo caso. 
E lo sono e lo sarò qualsiasi decisione io prenda. Perchè un torto (vediamola così, almeno in un primo momento), a qualcuno lo devo fare. 
Ora c'è da capire a chi. 
Minimizzare i danni. Massimizzare i benefici. 


@Nausicaa: ci ho pensato, ci ho pensato... è la cosa che non riesco a togliermi dalla testa da quando è successo (maledetta empatia). E' *LA* cosa che mi fa soffrire, che mi confonde. Perchè il sentimento che provo per lui non è quello che lui (forse) prova per me, non è quello che io provo per il mio compagno, ma è forte e importante e non mi lascia pace.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> No, non credo che sia tu quello crudele, è la realtà, a volte, ad esserlo, io lo sono, in questo caso.
> E lo sono e lo sarò qualsiasi decisione io prenda. Perchè un torto (vediamola così, almeno in un primo momento), a qualcuno lo devo fare.
> Ora c'è da capire a chi.
> Minimizzare i danni. Massimizzare i benefici.
> ...


Ascolta il Nobile Lothar...i treni si prendono al volo,nn si fermano 2 volte...essere fedeli non ha senso.fattelo e amen,nn c'e niente di male......


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> No, non credo che sia tu quello crudele, è la realtà, a volte, ad esserlo, io lo sono, in questo caso.
> E lo sono e lo sarò qualsiasi decisione io prenda. Perchè un torto (vediamola così, almeno in un primo momento), a qualcuno lo devo fare.
> Ora c'è da capire a chi.
> *Minimizzare i danni. Massimizzare i benefici.
> ...


Sei giovane, non hai famiglia, convivi con un compagno da poco.
Se oggi reprimi questo sentimento, ti troverai a fare i conti con te stessa fra dieci anni.
E sarà molto peggio per tutti.
Scopatelo.
Poi decidi cosa fare di te stessa.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ascolta il Nobile Lothar...i treni si prendono al volo,nn si fermano 2 volte...essere fedeli non ha senso.fattelo e amen,nn c'e niente di male......



ma vattene affanculo.
scusa.
che cazzo significa fattelo e amen?
non è solo la scopata, lo vuoi capire????????
fattelo  certo e poi trova una ragione del perchè lo hai fatto.
sarebbe meglio.
se sei ipocrita, trroverai meglio quella di restare con il tuo compagno, come fa lothar
 con quella cazzo di pseudomoglie celebrolesa...
se sei te stessa, saprai capire cosa è meglio per te.
in fondo come dice una canzone...chi se ne và...che male fa.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Trovo molto bello, molto vero ma anche molto crudele quello che scrivi (ma d'altronde queste cose non sono proprio così? Vere e crudeli? O forse vere perchè crudeli? O...?)
> 
> Approfondire...
> 
> ...



Riproietta tutto al presente, con ciò che provi, se solo loro sapessero soffrirebbero di già.. in particolare il tuo ragazzo! 

Omettere o nascondere le cose, PURTROPPO, non vuol dire che non esistono! E te lo dice una che ci sta facendo i conti per cose ben peggiori!

Smetti di edulcorare il tutto, arrivati a questo punto, o te la racconti e continui all'infinito, a prenderli in giro entrambi, o se vuoi essere coerente, analizzarti e capire chi vuoi nella tua vita!

Entrambi "lottano" per arrivare ad essere il tuo partner, per ora il ruolo è già occupato dal tuo compagno! Lo vedo puro sadismo lasciare in stand-by il tuo "corteggiatore" chiamandolo amicizia "romantica". Ma per favore...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sei giovane, non hai famiglia, convivi con un compagno da poco.
> Se oggi reprimi questo sentimento, ti troverai a fare i conti con te stessa fra dieci anni.
> E sarà molto peggio per tutti.
> Scopatelo.
> Poi decidi cosa fare di te stessa.



Ma perchè mai?
Eccheè, ogni volta che uno/a ha un prurito deve correre a grattarselo con un pene? 

Davvero, se io dovessi fare così, sarei nota come benefattrice nella mia città. (uh, ovvio, se mi si pigliassero chiaramente, non è che stanno a fare la fila -a parte i vecchi ma è un altro discorso, vabbè.)

Un tot di gente non sente i pruritini mai o quasi mai, e quando arrivano è sintomo di qualcosa -almeno pensano.
Un tot di gente i pruritini li sentono spesso, ma li riconoscono -per loro- come voglia. 
Non è che ogni volta che ho voglia devo per forza darci dentro. Voglio dire, io posso, perchè io sono così e sono in una situazione tale per cui, ma una che sta con un fidanzato e non ha mai incocciato il tradimento, perchè dovrebbe? 
A me sembra un complicarsi volontariamente la vita.

Uno può pensare e riflettere anche col cervello invece che con la patatina no? 

O che cosa mai rivela fare sesso con uno? E lo dico io che ritengo il sesso una parte straimportante della mia vita e di un potenziale rapporto.
Fai sesso con uno: ti piace, oppure no. Grande scoperta esistenziale...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensa solo a una cosa.
> 
> *Immagina di essere tu innamorata di un tuo amico. E lo vedi sempre lì... e ci esci... e lo puoi abbracciare... e qualche volta senti il calore del suo corpo... e ci parli, e lo guardi, e qualche volta c'è lo sfioramente, una volta un bacio troppo vicino alle labbra...
> E quando mai te ne liberi? Quando mai riesci a "ripulire il cuore" in modo che possa accogliere qualcun altro? Un uomo che sia davvero il tuo uomo, con cui costruire qualcosa di bello?
> ...



Appunto, e se realmente a lei sto povero cristo le stesse a cuore, smetterebbe di torturarlo, cercando in tutti i modi di allontanarlo! Lui non avrà questa forza, e lei marcia sopra a una sua debolezza costruendo scene da film... Se questa è amicizia...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto, e se realmente a lei sto povero cristo le stesse a cuore, smetterebbe di torturarlo, cercando in tutti i modi di allontanarlo! Lui non avrà questa forza, e lei marcia sopra a una sua debolezza costruendo scene da film... Se questa è amicizia...



Ohi, non è che sia facile farlo eh!
Fatichi pure a separarti da un gatto se devi affidarlo a qualcuno perchè stia meglio, figuriamoci un ragazzo che conosce da anni e anni e col quale, dice, "è cresciuta assieme".

Sapere cosa è giusto non implica che sia facile farlo. Un pò di comprensione...


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> OK... siamo già molto oltre l'amicizia e i suoi derivati.
> Non posso dire che sei cotta, anche perché tu lo negheresti subito, esattamente come stai facendo per il tuo desiderio di fare sesso col tuo "amico", che si palesa nei tuo dubbi. Ma sei sicuramente presa e... sorpresa.
> Ma come: ho il miglior uomo a casa, quello della mia vita, e ora mi è venuta voglia di farmi l'amico che avevo rifiutato dieci anni fa?
> Ma che è?
> ...


 Ahahah, sì, lo nego, ma non nego che la curiosità verso l'ignoto è sempre stata un mio problema. 
E, sì, questa sono io, lo riconosco, Vostro Onore. Colpevole. 
Ma io i conti con i miei momenti di follia già li ho fatti e li farò ancora, solo che finora mi era andata bene: qualche sobbalzo emotivo, un po' di immaginazione malsana, un pizzico di struggimento, ma tanto erano sempre situazioni al di là dell'utopistico, quindi assolutamente sicure. Cose che capitano ai più, non credo sia grave, eppure... eppure questa volta è diverso. Diversi i pensieri, diverse le sensazioni, diverso il contesto. Non è uno dei miei (innocui) colpi di testa. 
Non è la cotta adolescenziale postposta. 
Questa volta un perfetto insospettabile (grazie alle fettone di salame sui miei occhi) mi ha colto di sorpresa, conducendo lui il gioco per qualche secondo.  
E no, non ha fatto scattare quella scintilla. Ne ha fatta scattare un'altra, sconosciuta e più subdola. Perchè non è amore o innamoramento, è più "sindrome da crocerossina" ("...non posso abbandonarlo adesso... è evidente che ha sbroccato...") ed è quasi peggio.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma vattene affanculo.
> scusa.
> che cazzo significa fattelo e amen?
> non è solo la scopata, lo vuoi capire????????
> ...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, non è che sia facile farlo eh!
> Fatichi pure a separarti da un gatto se devi affidarlo a qualcuno perchè stia meglio, figuriamoci un ragazzo che conosce da anni e anni e col quale, dice, "è cresciuta assieme".
> 
> Sapere cosa è giusto non implica che sia facile farlo. Un pò di comprensione...


Ma Nausicaa lo so benissimo, ripeto, a me è capitato con il mio ex miglior amico! Come lui non mi conosceva nessuno! E davvero. Ma secondo me il nobil sentimento di amicizia si riconosce anche in questo. Si deve capire quando una cosa fa bene anche all'altro. Pensi che a me non sia mancato? Eccome.. anche solo se ci ripenso! E poi lui ha avuto un passato simile al mio ed era lui che c'era alle 4 di notte quando io non riuscivo a dormire! E appunto perchè lui c'è stato io ho deciso di esserci per lui, aiutandolo come potevo, ovvero andandomene! Una nostra amica comune mi ha raccontato che era da un pò che nutriva il sentimento, e secondo te non mi piaceva aver due uomini che c'erano? Eppure in quel caso la mia onestà per lui e per il mio ragazzo mi ha fatto chiudere tutto, e con moltissima sofferenza! Lui sa cose che neppure ho mai raccontato poi, come io di lui eh! Quindi è stata dura si...

Come di recente, che è tornato il mio ex... in questo periodo nero mi poteva aiutare.. mi poteva far star bene. Ma sono fidanzata, so che lui voleva riallacciare, e per non prendersi in giro ho chiuso!

Sono mazzate che ti fanno malissimo, ci piangi anche... ma continuare a prendersi in giro poi è peggio! Tanto i nodi tornano sempre al pettine...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Suggerisco vivamente di lasciare da parte commenti gratuiti sui coniugi degli utenti, qualunque cosa si pensi degli utenti stessi.


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto, e se realmente a lei sto povero  cristo le stesse a cuore, smetterebbe di torturarlo, cercando in tutti i  modi di allontanarlo! Lui non avrà questa forza, e lei marcia sopra a  una sua debolezza costruendo scene da film... Se questa è  amicizia...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, non è che sia facile farlo eh!
> Fatichi pure a separarti da un gatto se devi affidarlo a qualcuno perchè  stia meglio, figuriamoci un ragazzo che conosce da anni e anni e col  quale, dice, "è cresciuta assieme".
> 
> Sapere cosa è giusto non implica che sia facile farlo. Un pò di comprensione...


Ok, io non voglio negare le mie colpe e di colpe ne ho, ma non voglio neppure passare per la perfida approfittatrice. 
Sarò  rimbambita (beh, dai, un decennio fuori dai giochi un po' fa  arrugginire), ma io davvero credevo che lui se la fosse messa via, se  non fosse stato così il nostro rapporto sarebbe stato ben diverso. 
Da  quando ci siamo visti per il "chiarimento" non ci siamo neppure scritti  (e ci mancherebbe! Lì sì che sarei da ricovero!). Non mi sembra di  tormentarlo.
Allontanarlo... fosse semplice. La situazione l'avevo  già descritta, ma ribadisco: tutti amici comuni, suo fratello amico del  mio compagno e mio, il tutto da una dozzina di anni o poco più. E' vero  che è spesso via per lavoro e in genere quando è via non ci sentiamo, ma ogni tanto dovrà pur tornare a casa, poraccio! 
Se poi lui davvero ha aspettato più di 10 anni... ci crediamo veramente alla politica lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore?
Poi,  qui sì, è colpa mia, ci mettiamo anche la mia tutta nuova incapacità di  ignorarlo... e come dice Nausicaa non è facile lasciar andare...  soprattutto se l'altro non collabora: a differenza di un gatto (prendo  in prestito il tuo paragone, Nausicaa) non lo si può mettere in un  trasportino e portarlo da un'altra parte, soprattutto se dall'altra  parte sai che sarebbe veramente da solo.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai?
> Eccheè, ogni volta che uno/a ha un prurito deve correre a grattarselo con un pene?
> 
> Davvero, se io dovessi fare così, sarei nota come benefattrice nella mia città. (uh, ovvio, se mi si pigliassero chiaramente, non è che stanno a fare la fila -a parte i vecchi ma è un altro discorso, vabbè.)
> ...


Tu sei tu.
A certe conclusioni ci sei già arrivata.
Lei no.
Posso dirti che se non si trova a che fare con questa situazione fino in fondo non capirà mai cosa vuol dire e cosa vuole fare nella vita?
Meglio ora che tra dieci anni rimandando la soluzione di un problema che c'è già ora. 
Dopo sarà peggio, per tutti quanti.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Ahahah, sì, lo nego, ma non nego che la curiosità verso l'ignoto è sempre stata un mio problema.
> E, sì, questa sono io, lo riconosco, Vostro Onore. *Colpevole*.
> Ma io i conti con i miei momenti di follia già li ho fatti e li farò ancora, solo che finora mi era andata bene: qualche sobbalzo emotivo, un po' di immaginazione malsana, un pizzico di struggimento, ma tanto erano sempre situazioni al di là dell'utopistico, quindi assolutamente sicure. Cose che capitano ai più, non credo sia grave, eppure... eppure questa volta è diverso. Diversi i pensieri, diverse le sensazioni, diverso il contesto. Non è uno dei miei (innocui) colpi di testa.
> Non è la cotta adolescenziale postposta.
> ...


Colpevole... di che?
Per quello che proviamo non possiamo farci niente.
Io te lo ripeto: giunta a questo punto devi fare i conti con questa te stessa nuova... è un percorso di crescita che evidentemente è necessario. Ed è meglio che avvenga ora piuttosto che rimandarlo (perché se lo neghi è solo un rinviarlo a una data successiva) a quando i vincoli e le responsabilità - magari con dei figli - saranno maggiori. 
Non è detto che al termine di questa storia tu non ti trovi cambiata al punto tale da fare altre scelte, o da consolidare quelle già fatte.
A mio parere la tua affettività non è ancora matura: non è una critica, ma una constatazione.
Stai ancora esplorando parti di te stessa che ti sono ignote.


----------



## Apollonia (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> No, non credo che sia tu quello crudele, è la realtà, a volte, ad esserlo, io lo sono, in questo caso.
> E lo sono e lo sarò qualsiasi decisione io prenda. Perchè un torto (vediamola così, almeno in un primo momento), a qualcuno lo *devo* fare.
> Ora c'è da capire a chi.
> Minimizzare i danni. Massimizzare i benefici.
> ...


Perchè lo devi fare? E' un desiderio così impellente?
Sei sicura di essere innamorata del tuo compagno? A me non sembra... o forse sono io che intendo un rapporto fra due persone adulte che si amano in modo esclusivo...
Metti in conto anche che potresti perdere il tuo compagno per sempre, e ciò penso non ti farebbe un gran bene.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tu sei tu.
> A certe conclusioni ci sei già arrivata.
> Lei no.
> Posso dirti che se non si trova a che fare con questa situazione fino in fondo non capirà mai cosa vuol dire e cosa vuole fare nella vita?
> ...



Ma riflettere va sempre bene.

Non capisco perchè alla prima incertezza, al primo desiderio estraneo -che io per parte mia ritengo normale e fisiologico, e oltretutto qua vediamo le reazioni "a caldo"- il percorso di riflessione debba passare per l'andarci a letto, che è in un certo senso "definitivo", non si torna più indietro, una volta che l'hai fatto l'hai fatto.

Che cosa dovrebbe rivelarle l'andare a letto con 'sto poraccio?
conseguenze: magari (certamente) l'amico dopo si ritroverebbe ancora più attaccato all'idea di stare con lei. E se lei decide che una volta è pure troppo, i rimasugli del rapporto di amicizia vanno a quel paese, e magari si rovinano pure i ricordi.
Lasciamo stare le conseguenze sul rapporto col fidanzato.
Lasciamo stare che in un gruppo che sembra piuttosto unito, le cose tendono a sapersi.

E tutto questo in cambio di quale profonda rivelazione? Che fare sesso con un altro è molto eccitante e (qualche volta) pure molto bello?

Se mi dici che magari si rende conto che ama l'amico piuttosto che il ragazzo, scusa sai, ma penserei che 'sto amore non è granchè se serviva rotolarsi nel letto per scoprirlo.. e sospetterei che si tratti di semplice (e sana, naturale) passione.

Se ha il dubbio che si tratti di amore, ci pensi... davvero solo andarci a letto è la cartina al tornasole?

E ripeto: non sottovaluto AFFATTO l'immensa importanza del sesso.


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (27 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perchè lo devi fare? E' un desiderio così impellente?
> Sei sicura di essere innamorata del tuo compagno? A me non sembra... o  forse sono io che intendo un rapporto fra due persone adulte che si  amano in modo esclusivo...
> Metti in conto anche che potresti perdere il tuo compagno per sempre, e ciò penso non ti farebbe un gran bene.


Ho scritto che lo "devo fare" non perchè lo desideri, ma perchè qualsiasi decisione dovessi prendere uno dei due o tutti e due o tutti e tre rimarrebbero feriti. 
Sì, sono sicura di amare il mio compagno. Quello che provo per lui è esclusivo e non è cambiato!



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma riflettere va sempre bene.
> 
> Non capisco perchè alla prima incertezza, al primo desiderio estraneo -che io per parte mia ritengo normale e fisiologico, e oltretutto qua vediamo le reazioni "a caldo"- il percorso di riflessione debba passare per l'andarci a letto, che è in un certo senso "definitivo", non si torna più indietro, una volta che l'hai fatto l'hai fatto.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te...


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Ho scritto che lo "devo fare" non perchè lo desideri, ma perchè qualsiasi decisione dovessi prendere uno dei due o tutti e due o tutti e tre rimarrebbero feriti.
> Sì, sono sicura di amare il mio compagno. Quello che provo per lui è esclusivo e non è cambiato!
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi? Glielo spieghi al tuo amico che è meglio se non vi coccolate più? ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Guarda, sinceramnte ancora non mi capacito di come io possa non aver visto che cosa stava succedendo.
> *Il suo innamoramento è una cosa di più di dieci anni fa, permetti che io potessi essere convinta che gli fosse passata?
> *Oltretutto, ultimamente, mi stavo facendo l'idea che fosse preso per una nostra amica comune (quella presente al "pomeriggio rilassante" del primo post.
> Amici di chi ci ama magari no, ma di chi ci ha amato credevo fosse possibile: alcuni miei amici sono ragazzi con cui ho avuto una relazione da adolescente... se dovessi tagliar fuori dalla mia vita le persone con cui c'è stato qualcosa sarei sola (no, non ho avuto tantissimi partner, è che qui il giro è ristretto!)!! :rotfl:
> ...


si chiama regressione adolescenziale. Di norma viene dopo i 40 però


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ascolta il Nobile Lothar.
> 
> ..i treni si prendono al volo,nn si fermano 2 volte...essere fedeli non ha senso.fattelo e amen,nn c'e niente di male......


Dovrebbero dirlo in Chiesa od in Municipio prima del fatidico Si.

peccato non lo sappia tua moglie e mio marito si sia dimenticato di dirmelo anni fa.

Imparata la lezione non si dimentica.


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai?
> Eccheè, ogni volta che uno/a ha un prurito deve correre a grattarselo con un pene?
> 
> *Davvero, se io dovessi fare così, sarei nota come benefattrice nella mia città.* (uh, ovvio, se mi si pigliassero chiaramente, non è che stanno a fare la fila -a parte i vecchi ma è un altro discorso, vabbè.)
> ...




Quoto!

Anche il resto, non solo sul discorso benefattrice...che io a volte faccio pensieri talmente osceni che è meglio che taccia, ma porca miseria ho una testa sulle spalle...
Anzi, io penso anche che sia innaturale non pensare mai a come sarebbe con qualcun altro!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbero dirlo in Chiesa od in Municipio prima del fatidico Si.
> 
> peccato non lo sappia tua moglie e mio marito si sia dimenticato di dirmelo anni fa.
> 
> Imparata la lezione non si dimentica.


Vabbe'cazzate,la moglie e'sempre al primo posto...il resto sono''incidenti di percorso''..........


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vabbe'cazzate,la moglie e'sempre al primo posto...il resto sono''incidenti di percorso''..........


Immagino che la tua rata annuale assicurativa  sia altissima :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> No, non credo che sia tu quello crudele, è la realtà, a volte, ad esserlo, io lo sono, in questo caso.
> E lo sono e lo sarò qualsiasi decisione io prenda. *Perchè un torto (vediamola così, almeno in un primo momento), a qualcuno lo devo fare.
> Ora c'è da capire a chi.
> Minimizzare i danni. Massimizzare i benefici.
> ...


eh... lo devi amare davvero tanto il tuo compagno per scrivere una cosa del genere   prescindendo che il torto lo faresti solo a lui, tra l'altro... ma scusa, perchè allora non prendi il coraggio a due mani e gli dici quello che stai scrivendo qui? Sa già parecchio, d'altronde... arriva fino in fondo e parlagli. Non pensi che meriterebbe di sapere almeno qualcosa in più? Non sei crudele, dai... la crudeltà lasciamola a casi più estremi. Sei ipocrita... ma non tanto con lui, con te stessa. A me pare che te la racconti da sola...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Immagino che la tua rata annuale assicurativa  sia altissima :rotfl:



macche',Fiamma...io nn faccio come il volgo plebeo,sono selettivo..e trovarne 1 giusta e'arduo


----------



## Eratò (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh... lo devi amare davvero tanto il tuo compagno per scrivere una cosa del genere   prescindendo che il torto lo faresti solo a lui, tra l'altro... ma scusa, perchè allora non prendi il coraggio a due mani e gli dici quello che stai scrivendo qui? Sa già parecchio, d'altronde... arriva fino in fondo e parlagli. Non pensi che meriterebbe di sapere almeno qualcosa in più? Non sei crudele, dai... la crudeltà lasciamola a casi più estremi. Sei ipocrita... ma non tanto con lui, con te stessa. A me pare che te la racconti da sola...


Quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh... lo devi amare davvero tanto il tuo compagno per scrivere una cosa del genere   prescindendo che il torto lo faresti solo a lui, tra l'altro... ma scusa, perchè allora non prendi il coraggio a due mani e gli dici quello che stai scrivendo qui? Sa già parecchio, d'altronde... arriva fino in fondo e parlagli. Non pensi che meriterebbe di sapere almeno qualcosa in più? Non sei crudele, dai... la crudeltà lasciamola a casi più estremi. Sei ipocrita... ma non tanto con lui, con te stessa. A me pare che te la racconti da sola...



Mi sembra un pò presto e un pò poco per parlarne col fidanzato... del bacio ha già detto... qua c'è un poco di scombussolamento e un pò di voglia... cosa che a me pare naturalissima, capita a tutti (ok, quasi tutti).
Non mi sembra che stia decidendo di andarci a letto, con l'amico.
La cosa, se vuole, può gestirla tranquillamente da sola, senza sconvolgere -per nulla- il fidanzato. Almeno al momento, poi se le cose si complicano ancora e lei sente che sta succedendo qualcosa di più grave dentro di lei, sì, parlare è meglio.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembra un pò presto e un pò poco per parlarne col fidanzato... del bacio ha già detto... qua c'è un poco di scombussolamento e un pò di voglia... cosa che a me pare naturalissima, capita a tutti (ok, quasi tutti).
> Non mi sembra che stia decidendo di andarci a letto, con l'amico.
> La cosa, se vuole, può gestirla tranquillamente da sola, senza sconvolgere -per nulla- il fidanzato. Almeno al momento, poi se le cose si complicano ancora e lei sente che sta succedendo qualcosa di più grave dentro di lei, sì, parlare è meglio.


si ok... però per parlare con franchezza è sempre o troppo presto o troppo tardi... a me invece pare proprio questo il momento giusto. La leggerò diversamente io, ma mi pare che ci sia molto più di un po' di voglia... poi per carità, andarci a letto una volta potrebbe essere una soluzione definitiva. A questi innamoramenti decennali non consumati che resistono nel tempo non credo affatto... ci sono certi (o certe) che si fissano proprio... probabilmente l'amico sarà puntato sull'obiettivo, e una volta centrato probabilmente tutto il suo romantico ardore si scioglierebbe come la neve a ferragosto.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si ok... però per parlare con franchezza è sempre o troppo presto o troppo tardi... a me invece pare proprio questo il momento giusto. La leggerò diversamente io, ma mi pare che ci sia molto più di un po' di voglia... poi per carità, andarci a letto una volta potrebbe essere una soluzione definitiva. A questi innamoramenti decennali non consumati che resistono nel tempo non credo affatto... ci sono certi (o certe) che si fissano proprio... probabilmente l'amico sarà puntato sull'obiettivo, e una volta centrato probabilmente tutto il suo romantico ardore si scioglierebbe come la neve a ferragosto.


:up:

Nobody ma come si fa che ti vorrei smeraldare ogni post? Mi tocca chiedere il permesso a Tuba e Perplesso di poterti "verdare" sempre?  :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembra un pò presto e un pò poco per parlarne col fidanzato... del bacio ha già detto... qua c'è un poco di scombussolamento e un pò di voglia... cosa che a me pare naturalissima, capita a tutti (ok, quasi tutti).
> Non mi sembra che stia decidendo di andarci a letto, con l'amico.
> La cosa, se vuole, può gestirla tranquillamente da sola, senza sconvolgere -per nulla- il fidanzato. Almeno al momento, poi se le cose si complicano ancora e lei sente che sta succedendo qualcosa di più grave dentro di lei, sì, parlare è meglio.


Secondo te stare abbracciati per un ora non è come andarci a letto?

Per me si.


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Anche il resto, non solo sul discorso benefattrice...che io a volte faccio pensieri talmente osceni che è meglio che taccia, ma porca miseria ho una testa sulle spalle...
> Anzi, io penso anche che sia innaturale non pensare mai a come sarebbe con qualcun altro!


Allora non sono normale perché a me per 36 anni non ha mai sfiorato l'idea di come sarebbe stato farlo con un altro.

Ho sempre pensato che farlo con lui era la cosa più bella.

Che poi lo penso ancora ma........


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo te stare abbracciati per un ora non è come andarci a letto?
> 
> Per me si.


E andare a letto con una persona è come starci abbracciati per un'ora senza farci niente?!
A livello emotivo forse forse è peggio abbracciare una persona un'ora...perchè diciamolo, una trombata dura pure meno...:carneval: e potrebbe non essere coinvolgente quanto un abbraccio...ma io sono una romantica mancata...

Il sacrosanto problema in questo caso è che la cosa è rimasta in sospeso...e le cose in sospeso sono una bruttissima bestia!!


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E andare a letto con una persona è come starci abbracciati per un'ora senza farci niente?!
> A livello emotivo forse forse è peggio abbracciare una persona un'ora...perchè diciamolo, una trombata dura pure meno...:carneval: e potrebbe non essere coinvolgente quanto un abbraccio...ma io sono una romantica mancata...
> 
> Il sacrosanto problema in questo caso è che la cosa è rimasta in sospeso...e le cose in sospeso sono una bruttissima bestia!!


Tu credi che non si siano baciati e desiderati?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora non sono normale perché a me per 36 anni non ha mai sfiorato l'idea di come sarebbe stato farlo con un altro.
> 
> Ho sempre pensato che farlo con lui era la cosa più bella.
> 
> Che poi lo penso ancora ma........


Dipende forse anche che importanza si dà al sesso, credo...
Ognuno poi ha pensieri in merito molto discordanti...non c'è una linea!


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu credi che non si siano baciati e desiderati?


Forse ho capito male io, ma questo baciarsi è una cosa di oggi, non di 10 anni fa...
Ecco perchè la confusione da parte di lei e la speranza che inevitabilmente avrà oggi lui...


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Nobody ma come si fa che ti vorrei smeraldare ogni post? Mi tocca chiedere il permesso a Tuba e Perplesso di poterti "verdare" sempre?  :carneval:


ahahahahah grazie carissima :smile: pure io vorrei dipingerne parecchi in più... ma quei due hanno il braccino corto col secchiello della vernice


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

Non l'ho scritto a caso.

ALMENO in tre occasioni sono stata in quella situazione con il mio amico ma era gia' tradire, per me, anche se non scopavamo xche' io  avevo molte remore. 


Quando malvolentieri lui se ne andava  mi  pentivo sempre di averlo fermato. Un chiodo fisso. 

anche se fosse finita li non era e non sarebbe piu stato solo un amico.

Lei non lo vede già più così.


----------



## Apollonia (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si chiama regressione adolescenziale. Di norma viene dopo i 40 però


Dopo i 60 è ancora più diffusa!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbero dirlo in Chiesa od in Municipio prima del fatidico Si.
> 
> peccato non lo sappia tua moglie e mio marito si sia dimenticato di dirmelo anni fa.
> 
> Imparata la lezione non si dimentica.


:up:


----------



## Apollonia (27 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh... lo devi amare davvero tanto il tuo compagno per scrivere una cosa del genere   prescindendo che il torto lo faresti solo a lui, tra l'altro... ma scusa, perchè allora non prendi il coraggio a due mani e gli dici quello che stai scrivendo qui? Sa già parecchio, d'altronde... arriva fino in fondo e parlagli. Non pensi che meriterebbe di sapere almeno qualcosa in più? Non sei crudele, dai... la crudeltà lasciamola a casi più estremi. Sei ipocrita... ma non tanto con lui, con te stessa. A me pare che te la racconti da sola...


E' quello che le ho suggerito anch'io...:smile:


----------



## Apollonia (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora non sono normale perché a me per 36 anni non ha mai sfiorato l'idea di come sarebbe stato farlo con un altro.
> 
> Ho sempre pensato che farlo con lui era la cosa più bella.
> 
> Che poi lo penso ancora ma........


 Anch'io non sono normale, allora!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quoto


Eratò per il tuo avatar ho rischiato di morir dal ridere, sallo.Mi sono dovuta intubare da sola.


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che sono diverso...non temo niente-
> 
> Ho un'amico al confronto del quale io sono stra fedele...allora ha la''fidanzata''come la chiama lui,di 33 anni...l'''amica''di 20...e una tipa sposata che vede,intercalando...considerato che ha 58anni,gli ho detto che sulla tomba,scrivero'''uomo eretto fino alla fine''......:smile:tipo il tuo parente no?



Si, molto simili ma temo siano in tanti cosi, e pure molte donne, peccato averlo capito tardi ahahahah


----------



## Fantastica (27 Maggio 2014)

*Solo una cosa*

... a noi l'andare a letto ci ha "fregati". Se viene bene, addio fidanzato. E visto che è un fidanzato, ci sta ci sta.


----------



## Eratò (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eratò per il tuo avatar ho rischiato di morir dal ridere, sallo.Mi sono dovuta intubare da sola.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...e finalmente ho trovato un avatar adatto a me :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo te stare abbracciati per un ora non è come andarci a letto?
> 
> Per me si.


Ma anche no
Il problema è che qui di amicizia vera io ne vedo proprio poca.
Se fosse amicizia puoi starci abvracciata un giorno intero ma manco ci pensi a scoparci


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...e finalmente ho trovato un avatar adatto a me :rotfl:


Sappi che te lo invidio moltisssssssssimo!!!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora non sono normale perché a me per 36 anni non ha mai sfiorato l'idea di come sarebbe stato farlo con un altro.
> 
> Ho sempre pensato che farlo con lui era la cosa più bella.
> 
> *Che poi lo penso ancora ma...*.....


lo ami ancora disy?
sincera


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sappi che te lo invidio moltisssssssssimo!!!!


minchia. Te lo invidio moltissimo, SALLO. tutti quei soldi spesi inutilmente per farti studiare...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche no
> Il problema è che qui di amicizia vera io ne vedo proprio poca.
> Se fosse amicizia puoi starci abvracciata un giorno intero ma manco ci pensi a scoparci


Quotissimo :up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia. Te lo invidio moltissimo, SALLO. tutti quei soldi spesi inutilmente per farti studiare...


Cara Sbri...il mio è un arcaismo!!!


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo ami ancora disy?
> sincera



Difficile capirlo. Come si misura l'amore?

Mi verrebbe da dire di no perchè non mi preoccupo per lui, non più. Non mi manca quando sono qui, sola.

Ho smesso di litigarci, di discuterci, non gli do l'esclusiva, ma se dovessi scegliere con chi farlo, sempre al primo posto Lui.

Forse questione di intesa, abitudine, situazioni, ma bello già la prima volta, forse perchè eravamo giovani.

Sempre meglio con gli anni  e, questo mi fa arrabbiare ancora di più perchè lo dice  anche lui a me, però mi ha tradita lo stesso. 

Costringendomi a guardare altrove.

Ora è tutto più difficile.  Complicato.  Potrei risceglierlo ma non voglio.  Non in esclusiva. Non adesso. Lo uso. Mi faccio viziare. 

Non rischio più di farmi fregare da lui. Già dato.  Troppo.


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Difficile capirlo. Come si misura l'amore?
> 
> Mi verrebbe da dire di no perchè non mi preoccupo per lui, non più. Non mi manca quando sono qui, sola.
> 
> ...


ma lui che fa adesso? manovre di avvicinamento? ti corteggia? ti dice che ti ama?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Difficile capirlo. Come si misura l'amore?
> 
> Mi verrebbe da dire di no perchè non mi preoccupo per lui, non più. Non mi manca quando sono qui, sola.
> 
> ...


E vorrei anche vedere... cioè solo un pazzo potrebbe dir che una ragazzina può esser migliore a letto rispetto ad una donna!


----------



## Eratò (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sappi che te lo invidio moltisssssssssimo!!!!


L'alternativa era questa ma non esprimeva bene il concetto


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma lui che fa adesso? manovre di avvicinamento? ti corteggia? ti dice che ti ama?



Adesso e prima, non ha mai smesso di dirmelo, questo diventa un problema, come fai a fidarti?

Ora me lo dice arrossendo, si sente a disagio, non faccio niente per rassicurarlo, sembra più un fidanzamento non ufficiale che un matrimonio. 

La prossima settimana verrà a trovarmi. Fosse per lui verrebbe tutte le settimane. Lui ci prova ma non insiste. Aspetta segnali.


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Adesso e prima, non ha mai smesso di dirmelo, questo diventa un problema, come fai a fidarti?
> 
> Ora me lo dice arrossendo, si sente a disagio, non faccio niente per rassicurarlo, sembra più un fidanzamento non ufficiale che un matrimonio.
> 
> La prossima settimana verrà a trovarmi. Fosse per lui verrebbe tutte le settimane. Lui ci prova ma non insiste. Aspetta segnali.



a me tuo marito tutto sommato è simpatico, forse ha capito veramente di aver fatto un bel casino e sta cercando a suo modo di rimediare!


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me tuo marito tutto sommato è simpatico, forse ha capito veramente di aver fatto un bel casino e sta cercando a suo modo di rimediare!



Sicuramente è simpatico, soprattutto fuori casa, che abbia capito di aver combinato un bel casino è il minimo, visto che lei ha coinvolto le figlie, lui ha rischiato di dormire in auto, di tutto di più.

Certo, per quanto bastardo sia stato quando leggo altre storie lo devo rivalutare, ma non è consolatorio.

Educatissimo, premuroso, gentile, disponibile, scopa benissimo, dovrei fare i salti di gioia ahahahah, invece non è cosi, il tarlo ormai sta divorando i mobili di casa, stanno in piedi ma se non si restaurano rischiano di svuotarsi all'interno e crollare.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me tuo marito tutto sommato è simpatico, forse ha capito veramente di aver fatto un bel casino e sta cercando a suo modo di rimediare!


Devo dire che anche a me è simpatico. E che penso che lui e disincantata siano, alla fine, una bellissima coppia.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Devo dire che anche a me è simpatico. E che penso che lui e disincantata siano, alla fine, una bellissima coppia.



Grazie. Azzoppata.:up:


----------



## lolapal (28 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente è simpatico, soprattutto fuori casa, che abbia capito di aver combinato un bel casino è il minimo, visto che lei ha coinvolto le figlie, lui ha rischiato di dormire in auto, di tutto di più.
> 
> Certo, per quanto bastardo sia stato quando leggo altre storie lo devo rivalutare, ma non è consolatorio.
> 
> Educatissimo, premuroso, gentile, disponibile, scopa benissimo, dovrei fare i salti di gioia ahahahah, invece non è cosi, il tarlo ormai sta divorando i mobili di casa, stanno in piedi ma se non si restaurano rischiano di svuotarsi all'interno e crollare.


Buongiorno Disi! :smile:
Anche a me tu piaci molto e mi piace il modo in cui parli di tuo marito e sai cosa ci leggo io tra le righe? Che tu ne sei ancora innamorata...
Forse, dico forse, è ora di chiudere una fase e di aprirne una nuova...

:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, molto simili ma temo siano in tanti cosi, e pure molte donne, peccato averlo capito tardi ahahahah


Buondi'..siamo una marea,e come disse una mia''amica''..''chi l'avrebbe detto che esisteva questo mondo parallelo???''
Ieri sera prima telefonata,con ulteriore nuova ''amica''...convive,ama,ed e'gelosa del suo uomo...pero'mi ha confessato,senza problemi,di avere avuto 1 amante x2 anni.E ovvio quello che vuole,ora da me...l'antifona e'questa Disi.

Tuo marito lo devi perdonare e stop............capito?????


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (28 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si chiama regressione adolescenziale. Di norma viene dopo i 40 però


Eeeeh, ma io sono sempre stata un'anticipatrice!




Nobody ha detto:


> eh... lo devi amare davvero tanto il tuo compagno per scrivere una cosa del genere prescindendo che il torto lo faresti solo a lui, tra l'altro... ma scusa, perchè allora non prendi il coraggio a due mani e gli dici quello che stai scrivendo qui? Sa già parecchio, d'altronde... arriva fino in fondo e parlagli. Non pensi che meriterebbe di sapere almeno qualcosa in più? Non sei crudele, dai... la crudeltà lasciamola a casi più estremi. Sei ipocrita... ma non tanto con lui, con te stessa. A me pare che te la racconti da sola...


Quando ho scritto "Minimizzare i danni. Massimizzare i benefici" intendevo che voglio trovare la soluzione meno dolorosa possibile, per tutte le parti in gioco, non parlavo per forza di benefici per me, te l'assicuro. 
Sono d'accordo (di nuovo!!!!) con quello che ha scritto poi Nausicaa: io non ho deciso di andarci a letto, sto valutando come gestire la situazione con l'"amico", sono un po' confusa, ma niente di più. Se iniziassi a provare un desiderio più "carnale" o se iniziassi ad avere dubbi sulla mia storia gliene parlerei subito, come ho sempre fatto e come ha sempre fatto lui. 



Nobody ha detto:


> si ok... però per parlare con franchezza è sempre o troppo presto o troppo tardi... a me invece pare proprio questo il momento giusto. La leggerò diversamente io, ma mi pare che ci sia molto più di un po' di voglia... poi per carità, andarci a letto una volta potrebbe essere una soluzione definitiva. A questi innamoramenti decennali non consumati che resistono nel tempo non credo affatto... ci sono certi (o certe) che si fissano proprio... probabilmente l'amico sarà puntato sull'obiettivo, e una volta centrato probabilmente tutto il suo romantico ardore si scioglierebbe come la neve a ferragosto.


Guarda, sulla questione degli innamoramenti decennali sfondi una porta aperta, tanto è vero che io proprio per questo sono rimasta così sorpresa dall'accaduto (e per questo eravamo rimasti amici... perchè io ero convinta che non ci fossero più altri sentimenti!). Sono convinata che se innamoramento c'è, c'è "DI NUOVO", non "ANCORA" e che per questo, anche se fossi disposta a giocarmi il rapporto con il mio compagno e ora non lo sono, non sarebbe giusto andarci a letto: conoscendo l'"amico" come lo conosco io, sono certa che questo non farebbe "sciogliere l'ardore", anzi...



disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo te stare abbracciati per un ora non è come andarci a letto?
> 
> Per me si.





Nicka ha detto:


> E andare a letto con una persona è come starci abbracciati per un'ora senza farci niente?!
> A livello emotivo forse forse è peggio abbracciare una persona un'ora...perchè diciamolo, una trombata dura pure meno... e potrebbe non essere coinvolgente quanto un abbraccio...ma io sono una romantica mancata...
> 
> Il sacrosanto problema in questo caso è che la cosa è rimasta in sospeso...e le cose in sospeso sono una bruttissima bestia!!





disincantata ha detto:


> Tu credi che non si siano baciati e desiderati?


No, non è come andarci a letto, ma non per questo è meno "grave". E per questo che, nel primo post ho detto che l'avevamo fatto anche troppo. Non ci siamo baciati di nuovo, ma un po' di desiderio c'è stato, senza dubbio. Non è successo null'altro perchè lo abbiamo deciso noi, perchè non volevamo ripetere quello che era successo un paio di giorni prima, aggravare la situazione. A posteriori, adesso, credo che sia stato una forma di addio, almeno temporaneo. Un ultimo contatto prima di una lunga separazione. 



danny ha detto:


> Quindi? Glielo spieghi al tuo amico che è meglio se non vi coccolate più? ?


Se ce ne sarà bisogno lo farò. Ma credo che lo sappia già da solo.

Non è passata neppure una settimana, ma (forse anche grazie ai vostri spunti), mi sembra già di riuscire a vederci un po' più chiaro. 
Quando vi ho scritto l'ho fatto a mente calda, appena erano successi i fatti. 
Ho ripensato molto a quanto è accaduto, ad ogni singolo gesto e parola di entrambi. Probabilmente sarà lui ad allontanarsi per un po', il mio aver coinvolto il mio compagno è stato un segnale e lui, in qualche modo, deve averlo colto. Le sue scuse (al mio compagno prima e a me poi) e l'ora trascorsa insieme dopo un saluto. 
Non sono ancora sicura di ciò che l'ha spinto a farsi avanti, forse ancora un innamoramento, forse la solitudine... 
Ora non rimane che aspettare e vedere. Ci riveremo, presto o tardi, è inevitabile, e quando accadrà farò i conti con quello che proverò e con quello che lui lascerà intendere. 
Ora sono più calma.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2014)

Nepa, per quel che vale, secondo me stai agendo bene.

Epperò tieniti pronta all'eventualità di dover troncare anche l'amicizia con il tuo amico.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente è simpatico, soprattutto fuori casa, che abbia capito di aver combinato un bel casino è il minimo, visto che lei ha coinvolto le figlie, lui ha rischiato di dormire in auto, di tutto di più.
> 
> Certo, per quanto bastardo sia stato quando leggo altre storie lo devo rivalutare, ma non è consolatorio.
> 
> Educatissimo, premuroso, gentile, disponibile, scopa benissimo, dovrei fare i salti di gioia ahahahah, invece non è cosi, il tarlo ormai sta divorando i mobili di casa, stanno in piedi ma se non si restaurano rischiano di svuotarsi all'interno e crollare.



ma lui sa che vedi un altro?
o lo immagina ma non osa chiedere?


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Non sono ancora sicura di ciò che l'ha spinto a farsi avanti, forse ancora un innamoramento, forse la solitudine...



Ma c'è bisogno di spiegarlo?
Se una persona ti piace, è perché ha delle caratteristiche che ti attirano e stimolano il desiderio.
Voi donne lo chiamate amore, innamoramento, passione.
Noi uomini lo sintetizziamo un po' di più.
Se in dieci anni questa persona ha conservato quelle caratteristiche, c'è una buona probabilità che ti piaccia ancora.
Se dieci anni fa non te l'ha data (sintesi maschile), e ora ti coccola e scappa pure un bacio, l'uomo valuta con maggiori speranze e intensità finalmente l'ipotesi di portarsela a letto. 
Anche se sono passati dieci anni.
E' una brace accesa che è stata attizzata e si è riacceso il fuoco.
Per spegnerlo a volte basta esaurirlo, facendo bruciare tutto il combustibile.
Oppure buttandoci sopra l'acqua.
Ma non ci si deve sorprendere che coccolare uno a cui sei piaciuta porti a questi risultati.
Però evidentemente anche a te piaceva coccolarlo, se non non l'avresti fatto.
Il tuo ego evidentemente cercava questo. L'hai avuto, e puoi ora gettare l'acqua sul fuoco.
Una volta si chiamava chi si comportava così "gattamorta".


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma c'è bisogno di spiegarlo?
> Se una persona ti piace, è perché ha delle caratteristiche che ti attirano e stimolano il desiderio.
> Voi donne lo chiamate amore, innamoramento, passione.
> Noi uomini lo sintetizziamo un po' di più.
> ...


Quoto
E nascondere tutto sotto il nome amicizia per raccontarsela lo trovo sciocco


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

le ha rovinato la vita ma sono bellissimi





Fantastica ha detto:


> Devo dire che anche a me è simpatico. E che penso che lui e disincantata siano, alla fine, una bellissima coppia.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno Disi! :smile:
> Anche a me tu piaci molto e mi piace il modo in cui parli di tuo marito e sai cosa ci leggo io tra le righe? Che tu ne sei ancora innamorata...
> Forse, dico forse, è ora di chiudere una fase e di aprirne una nuova...
> 
> :smile:


:up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

certo non è escluso che postreste passare in serenità questi anni 





disincantata ha detto:


> Adesso e prima, non ha mai smesso di dirmelo, questo diventa un problema, come fai a fidarti?
> 
> Ora me lo dice arrossendo, si sente a disagio, non faccio niente per rassicurarlo, sembra più un fidanzamento non ufficiale che un matrimonio.
> 
> La prossima settimana verrà a trovarmi. Fosse per lui verrebbe tutte le settimane. Lui ci prova ma non insiste. Aspetta segnali.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> le ha rovinato la vita ma sono bellissimi


Infatti. Al di là del tradimento, gravissimo, tutto il resto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Al di là del tradimento, gravissimo, tutto in resto.


penso anch'io che ormai siate indivisibili , nonostante tutto e con il nuovo equilibrio


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo non è escluso che postreste passare in serenità questi anni


Se usassi solo la ragione si dovrebbe, ma lui dovrebbe almeno rinunciare alla musica e fermarsi 'qui'.

Per ora non ci sente anche se la salute vacilla e non capisco come possa reggere sforzi ed orari.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso anch'io che ormai siate indivisibili , nonostante tutto e con il nuovo equilibrio


In effetti fatico a non immaginarlo intorno alla mia vita.


----------



## Nepa Cinerea (28 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nepa, per quel che vale, secondo me stai agendo bene.
> 
> Epperò tieniti pronta all'eventualità di dover troncare anche l'amicizia con il tuo amico.


Grazie Nausicaa, ora ne sono consapevole... 



danny ha detto:


> Ma c'è bisogno di spiegarlo?
> Se una persona ti piace, è perché ha delle caratteristiche che ti attirano e stimolano il desiderio.
> Voi donne lo chiamate amore, innamoramento, passione.
> Noi uomini lo sintetizziamo un po' di più.
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E nascondere tutto sotto il nome amicizia per raccontarsela lo trovo sciocco


Io davvero ci avevo creduto in questa amicizia, non lo scrivo per raccontarmela o raccontarvela. 
E voglio essere chiara: non è che in tutti questi anni io e lui abbiamo passato il tempo a coccolarci continuamente. Ci sono stati anche lunghi periodi in cui eravamo lontani (per studio, per lavoro), senza neppure sentirci e quando ci si ritrovava ci si scambiava solo un abbraccio, viaggi e brevi vacanze insieme (sempre in compagnia) senza nessuno scambio di effusioni... insomma, le cose normali di un rapporto tra due amici di lunga data. 
Poi ci sono stati gli ultimi 2 mesi: 2 mesi sono lunghi, è vero, ma in tutto questo ci siamo visti 3 o 4 volte e scambiati in tutto sì e no una decina di messaggi!

Certo che farsi le coccole (e io parlo di abbracci, stare mano nella mano, un massaggio alle spalle e cose del genere, niente di più e niente di meno) è piacevole e, per me, è ovvio che questo accada solo con persone di cui ci si fida e con cui si ha molta confidenza. 

Una prima secchiata d'acqua credo di averla già tirata, anche se lo so di aver sbagliato a essere andata poi da lui di nuovo così. Lo sapevo già nel momento in cui ho varcato la sua soglia e lo sapeva anche lui, ma in quel momento, così ravvicinato a tutto quello che era successo prima, non sono (non siamo) riuscita a mantenere le giuste distanze. 
Adesso c'è da ricominciare. 
E se questo significa che al prossimo incontro (e, ripeto, probabilmente succederà tra un bel po') ci renderemo conto di non essere più in grado di "tornare alla normalità" (cioè vederci in compagnia, come è inevitabile, ma ormai senza la fisicità che abbiamo avuto), cercherò (cercheremo) il modo di non vederci più, per quanto sia difficile.


----------



## danieleP (28 Maggio 2014)

comoda la vita



Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...
> 
> Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2014)

danieleP ha detto:


> comoda la vita


Lo era anche quando era facile facile clonarsi.

Che vogliamo fare ?


----------



## perplesso (28 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo era anche quando era facile facile clonarsi.
> 
> Che vogliamo fare ?


la nuova recluta è un vecchio disertore?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la nuova recluta è un vecchio disertore?


Yep.


----------



## perplesso (28 Maggio 2014)

danieleP ha detto:


> comoda la vita





Tubarao ha detto:


> Yep.


sarebbe bene che allora ci dicesse con che nick intende permanere sul forum,dopo di che si procede all'accorpamento


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

troppa efficienza, due sceriffi che accorrono.
un tempo quib ci metteva u  mesetto ad arrivare e c'era il tempo di fare indovina chi
che noia


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppa efficienza, due sceriffi che accorrono.
> un tempo quib ci metteva u mesetto ad arrivare e c'era il tempo di fare indovina chi
> che noia


è vero, mi stanno togliendo tutto il divertimento.


Uffi.

Era così bello prima, mi piaceva tanto quando li beccavo e ci restavano male.

che palle.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2014)

Questo non lo avreste beccato mai


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è vero, mi stanno togliendo tutto il divertimento.
> 
> 
> Uffi.
> ...


che poi ha praticamente messo solo in naso dentro...ammazza:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi ha praticamente messo solo in naso dentro...ammazza:rotfl:


Oggi ho la spada laser calda 

zzzzzzzzwammmmmmmm zwaammmmmmmmmm


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo non lo avreste beccato mai


Miii è più facile entra in Australia che clonarsi su Tradi a sto punto! :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Miii è più facile entra in Australia che clonarsi su Tradi a sto punto! :rotfl:


No clonarsi è sempre facile. Ma è diventato altrettanto facile, praticamente immediato, essere beccati.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi ho la spada laser calda
> 
> zzzzzzzzwammmmmmmm zwaammmmmmmmmm


  =:-( 
:im-ok:


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

ma i cloni palesemente dichiarati hanno licenza di esistere, o anche se solo goliardici verranno nebulizzati? Nel caso potrei riproporre il vecchio homo erectus


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma i cloni palesemente dichiarati hanno licenza di esistere, o anche se solo goliardici verranno nebulizzati? Nel caso potrei riproporre il vecchio homo erectus


Solo chi soggiogato dal lato oscuro 

Seriamente:

Homo Erctus era il tuo nickname storico ? 

Se vuoi, come abbiamo fatto per @lex, possiamo anche accorpare questo (Nobody) a quello storico.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Solo chi soggiogato dal lato oscuro
> 
> Seriamente:
> 
> ...


no era un clone dichiarato di cazzeggio :carneval: il vecchio nickname era moltimodi, ma ora nobody sta bene in solitudine... ma grazie lo stesso  :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no era un clone dichiarato di cazzeggio :carneval: il vecchio nickname era moltimodi, ma ora nobody sta bene in solitudine... ma grazie lo stesso  :smile:


Diciamo che l'uso dei cloni, anche se inoffensivi, è sconsigliato.


----------



## lolapal (28 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Diciamo che l'uso dei cloni, anche se inoffensivi, è sconsigliato.


Leggere attentamente le avvertenze, per qualsiasi dubbio consultare il foglio illustrativo...


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Cinerea!

Già sai - probabilmente - che l'amore è una sublime forma di strafottenza che garba al ganzo e sciocca l'allocco, un po' come quelle mucche che arrosiscono in volto quando il colto bifolco gl'agguanta le mammelle dure e lunghe con una mungitrice pneumatica, nel secondo caso, o come certi libri di Liala che vengono recensiti come fossero il capolavoro di Silvio Pellico da chi abbia confuso un eroe nazionale senza una gamba con il marito della signora Bobbit, al quale fu tolto ben altro, nel primo caso.
Mi viene da pensare, anche ammettendo che possa esistere l'amicizia fra uomo e donna, ma anche solo che possa esistere l'amicizia in assoluto, ma, anzi, che possa esistere addirittura l'uomo o la donna, che gli amici non si toccano.
Cioè, immaginarsi in un'allegra combriccola di guasconi tutta intenta a lisciarsi il pelo ed a carezzarsi i rispettivi scroti eburnei, invece che intenti a bestemmiare qualche atavica divinità perchè mentre uno bussava a spade l'altro gli ha sganciato un carico di bastoni, o perchè quel certo attaccante ha sbagliato il terzo calcio di rigore di fila o, meglio ancora, perchè quella puttana della marea weekend di qualcuno beve un litro d'olio al giorno quando ha solo 400.000 km quasi originali, è una cosa abbastanza raccapricciante, no?
E il raccapriccio è il sentimento più nobile che l'evoluzione ha instillato nel nostro cervello rettiliano - il migliore - al solo scopo di farci intuire (e l'intuizione è stata definita da qualche figlio di buona donna come "la compartecipazione immediata e completa dell'idea di Dio", quindi occhio!), dicevo, ha lo scopo di farci intuire che un amico è amico finchè tiene le mani in tasca.
Lungi da me pensare che una palpatina alle tette o alla zona perianale di una ragazza possano comprometterne l'amicizia, ma certo può far evolvere il pene in un'erezione, e l'erezione non è mica tanto una roba amichevole, soprattutto perchè l'erezione genera sperma e lo sperma o finisce per terra, e allora Onan viene fulminato, oppure finisce in un grembo fertile e figlia, ok, lo so, può avere molte altre destinazioni il suddetto sperma, che, a dir il vero, non è neppure detto che esca appena c'è l'erezione, ma il discorso non ne viene comunque inficiato, ed anche se ne fosse inficiato, mi rifiuterei di ammetterlo, quindi, in soldoni, fra amici è meglio non essere fulminati né restare incinta.
Capisco che qualcuno potrebbe aver da ribattere che è solo amore platonico, e mi pare l'accennassi pure tu nel titolo, ma l'amore platonico faceva schifo anche a Platonbe stesso che, secondo me, ne disconoscerebbe del tutto l'uso, del termine intendo, perchè l'uso dell'organo d'amore lui lo incoraggiava assieme a quello della cicuta, no, no, mi sto sbagliando, la cicuta no, ma qualcos'altro lo incoraggiava di certo, ci resta solo da capire cosa, ma non è questo il momento né il luogo, quindi mi perdonerai se, violentandoci un po' l'intelletto, lo trascuriamo, cioè, insomma, a Platone piaceva invece l'amore socratico che, per rispetto alle donne inamidate ed ai figli nascituri del forum che potrebbero occasionalmente leggere queste righe, non ritengo il caso di descrivere nei suoi meccanismi funzionali, ma ci siamo capiti.
Poi, poi hai un fidanzato undecennale, cioè, una roba che le puerpere e le primipare che ce l'hanno solo decennale ti invidierebbero come solo le femmine sanno fare, e guai a chi mette in dubbio questa loro atavica arte, perchè è una cosa rara un maschio duraturo, e non intendo nell'amplesso e neppure nella stacanovistica ricerca del carbone in miniera, che va conservato sotto formaldeide anche quando è secco e smunto per il troppo fumo passivo o per l'esposizione ai perfosfati, quindi te lo devi gestire in modo tale da fartelo durare il massimo possibile, tipo mettendogli il teflon micronizzato nelle vene o con antichi processi di criogenia, perchè oggigiorno, cioè al giorno d'oggi (che orrendo francesismo! però i baci in quel modo non sono male nei momenti di massimo ingrifamento!), ovvero stamane, sono preziosi e rari comne il Gronchi rosa o le caravelle con banderuola controvento sulle 500 lire, ah che nostalgia la vecchia lira, quindi sii filatrelica e numismatica, ma soprattutto furba!
Le donne sanno infatti essere assai furbe, e non lo dico perchè al confronto dei maschi falloforniti non sfigurerebbero neppure le tenie a trivial pursuit, ma perchè è vero, e nessuna di loro si farebbe mai soffregare le natiche dal merdellone di turno rischiando di perdere il fidanzato, non se il merdellone è davvero merdellone e il fidanzato è meno merdellone di lui.
Non so se mi sono spiegato, ma qualora non fosse, non pensare neppure per un istante che sia un tuo problema.

Ciao!


----------



## Innominata (28 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Cinerea!
> 
> Già sai - probabilmente - che l'amore è una sublime forma di strafottenza che garba al ganzo e sciocca l'allocco, un po' come quelle mucche che arrosiscono in volto quando il colto bifolco gl'agguanta le mammelle dure e lunghe con una mungitrice pneumatica, nel secondo caso, o come certi libri di Liala che vengono recensiti come fossero il capolavoro di Silvio Pellico da chi abbia confuso un eroe nazionale senza una gamba con il marito della signora Bobbit, al quale fu tolto ben altro, nel primo caso.
> Mi viene da pensare, anche ammettendo che possa esistere l'amicizia fra uomo e donna, ma anche solo che possa esistere l'amicizia in assoluto, ma, anzi, che possa esistere addirittura l'uomo o la donna, che gli amici non si toccano.
> ...


:sonar:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> View attachment 8596:sonar:


So che lo fai solo come incoraggiamento (istigazione?) a scrivere più spesso, ma ti ringrazio comunque...


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Cinerea!
> 
> Già sai - probabilmente - che l'amore è una sublime forma di strafottenza che garba al ganzo e sciocca l'allocco, un po' come quelle mucche che arrosiscono in volto quando il colto bifolco gl'agguanta le mammelle dure e lunghe con una mungitrice pneumatica, nel secondo caso, o come certi libri di Liala che vengono recensiti come fossero il capolavoro di Silvio Pellico da chi abbia confuso un eroe nazionale senza una gamba con il marito della signora Bobbit, al quale fu tolto ben altro, nel primo caso.
> Mi viene da pensare, anche ammettendo che possa esistere l'amicizia fra uomo e donna, ma anche solo che possa esistere l'amicizia in assoluto, ma, anzi, che possa esistere addirittura l'uomo o la donna, che gli amici non si toccano.
> ...




Ma tu sei fondamentalmente prevenuto;l'amico spalpuzzante e' come la manna nel deserto,ti risparmia anche la movimentazione delle aderenze cellulitiche,il governo salivare delle acque e la periodica pulizia dei condotti fognari mediante intruduzione pulsata del sondone mistico.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei fondamentalmente prevenuto;l'amico spalpuzzante e' come la manna nel deserto,ti risparmia anche la movimentazione delle aderenze cellulitiche,il governo salivare delle acque e la periodica pulizia dei condotti fognari mediante intruduzione pulsata del sondone mistico.


No!
Ho pietà di coloro i quali hanno un'anima che finirà dove sta per andare la tua per quello che pensi, che dici e su cui fai tuning.
L'amicizia è un'irrefrenabile costipazione di meraviglie, una succosa trasandatezza di abluzioni e, soprattutto, una condivisione di mancanze.
In quest'ootica non puoi essere amico di chi ti dà quello che ti manca, altrimenti costui diventa il tuo pusher, il tuo anatocista di fiducia o, che è peggio, tua moglie.
L'amico è uno che ti raddoppia i crediti e ti fa sprofondare nell'abisso quello che ti manca, aggiungendogli il suo!
Solo così ti ci puoi divertire assieme!

Uno che riempie di slime le cateratte o che ti fa formicolare i malleoli è tutto sbagliato come amico!
E tu , se lo tieni, sei un marrano e una approfittatrice!


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No!
> Ho pietà di coloro i quali hanno un'anima che finirà dove sta per andare la tua per quello che pensi, che dici e su cui fai tuning.
> L'amicizia è un'irrefrenabile costipazione di meraviglie, una succosa trasandatezza di abluzioni e, soprattutto, una condivisione di mancanze.
> In quest'ootica non puoi essere amico di chi ti dà quello che ti manca, altrimenti costui diventa il tuo pusher, il tuo anatocista di fiducia o, che è peggio, tua moglie.
> ...


La tua costipante insistenza a mantenere le originali specifiche,ti farebbe sembrare naturale sfrecciare in Romea a 48 indicati su un "modello T",alimentato ad olio lampante e coi copertoni originali,che le gomme radiali sono un'aberrazione anni'70,e in quel decennio il gusto era un qualcosa di veramente discutibile,mi dirai.
Il pusher  non e' peggio dell'ortilano sotto casa;se uno e' cosi' decerebrato da comprare una ciliegia del bengala a 12 euro,invece che due kg di mele nostrane a 2 euro,che ci puo' fare  il dettagliante?
Il pugnettaro accompagnato che lascia la dolce meta' a scozzonare gratis alieni umori,non e' altro che uno sprovveduto contrattatore da strapazzo;un po' come tirare due ore sul prezzo di un'edizione veneziana di fine '400,e poi pagarla il doppio del prezzo iniziale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Cinerea!
> 
> Già sai - probabilmente - che l'amore è una sublime forma di strafottenza che garba al ganzo e sciocca l'allocco, un po' come quelle mucche che arrosiscono in volto quando il colto bifolco gl'agguanta le mammelle dure e lunghe con una mungitrice pneumatica, nel secondo caso, o come certi libri di Liala che vengono recensiti come fossero il capolavoro di Silvio Pellico da chi abbia confuso un eroe nazionale senza una gamba con il marito della signora Bobbit, al quale fu tolto ben altro, nel primo caso.
> Mi viene da pensare, anche ammettendo che possa esistere l'amicizia fra uomo e donna, ma anche solo che possa esistere l'amicizia in assoluto, ma, anzi, che possa esistere addirittura l'uomo o la donna, che gli amici non si toccano.
> ...


sono morta dal ridereinlove


@Inno: GRRRR


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La tua costipante insistenza a mantenere le originali specifiche,ti farebbe sembrare naturale sfrecciare in Romea a 48 indicati su un "modello T",alimentato ad olio lampante e coi copertoni originali,che le gomme radiali sono un'aberrazione anni'70,e in quel decennio il gusto era un qualcosa di veramente discutibile,mi dirai.
> Il pusher  non e' peggio dell'ortilano sotto casa;se uno e' cosi' decerebrato da comprare una ciliegia del bengala a 12 euro,invece che due kg di mele nostrane a 2 euro,che ci puo' fare  il dettagliante?
> Il pugnettaro accompagnato che lascia la dolce meta' a scozzonare gratis alieni umori,non e' altro che uno sprovveduto contrattatore da strapazzo;un po' come tirare due ore sul prezzo di un'edizione veneziana di fine '400,e poi pagarla il doppio del prezzo iniziale.


Se passi tutto il tempo della tua vita a ripetere come un mantra che "tutte le donne sono troie" (parole che sono certo nessun altro condivide) è poi facile che lo diventino davvero, allo stesso modo se, mentre ciondoli mormorando versetti della torah, le tue basette arricciate vanno a sollazzare il muezzin del tempio indù affianco è poi logico che ti venga da credere al sincretismo religioso, ma per lòe donne mica funziona così!
Loro, le donne cioè, sono una stravagante forma di vita che sembra simile all'uomo, quello maschio, solo in prima approssimazione!
Esse, le donne cioè, si distinguono perchè hanno troppe cose sopra e troppo poche sotto, ma soprattutto perchè mancano dell'unica vera arte veramente degna dell'uomo (ambisesso), cioè la matematica.
Per loro le diomostrazioni col modus ponens o col modus tollent non esistono mica, e se racconti loro che 'Socrate è un uomo' e ' tutti gli uomini sono mortali' si mettono a piangere di brutto e dicono ' poverino Socrate... non saopevo neppure che stesse male...' ma poi, dopo essersi fatte un giro al centro commerciale ed essesi comprate l'ennesimo paio di scarpe nuove se ne usciranno con qualcosa del tipo 'dài che facciamo un pigiama party con Santippe e le troviamo un nuovo manzo!', perchè loro sono fatte così... 
E il massaggio è la stessa identica cosa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono morta dal ridereinlove
> 
> 
> @Inno: GRRRR


Il mio voleva essere un discorso serissimo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il mio voleva essere un discorso serissimo!


Ma lo era. Chi ha mai detto che una cosa che fa ridere non sia seria?


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se passi tutto il tempo della tua vita a ripetere come un mantra che "tutte le donne sono troie" (parole che sono certo nessun altro condivide) è poi facile che lo diventino davvero, allo stesso modo se, mentre ciondoli mormorando versetti della torah, le tue basette arricciate vanno a sollazzare il muezzin del tempio indù affianco è poi logico che ti venga da credere al sincretismo religioso, ma per lòe donne mica funziona così!
> Loro, le donne cioè, sono una stravagante forma di vita che sembra simile all'uomo, quello maschio, solo in prima approssimazione!
> Esse, le donne cioè, si distinguono perchè hanno troppe cose sopra e troppo poche sotto, ma soprattutto perchè mancano dell'unica vera arte veramente degna dell'uomo (ambisesso), cioè la matematica.
> Per loro le diomostrazioni col modus ponens o col modus tollent non esistono mica, e se racconti loro che 'Socrate è un uomo' e ' tutti gli uomini sono mortali' si mettono a piangere di brutto e dicono ' poverino Socrate... non saopevo neppure che stesse male...' ma poi, dopo essersi fatte un giro al centro commerciale ed essesi comprate l'ennesimo paio di scarpe nuove se ne usciranno con qualcosa del tipo 'dài che facciamo un pigiama party con Santippe e le troviamo un nuovo manzo!', perchè loro sono fatte così...
> E il massaggio è la stessa identica cosa.


Non e' estraneo al tuo facondo messaggio un certo dileggio della proprieta' transitiva,ma se l'ultima notte di luna piena prima delle elezioni hai visto davanti al centro sociale le compagne a carponi in un sabbath col consigliere di minoranza,e le vacche esistono anche nelle razze da latte,non e' che attaccando ad una mungitrice le tue amiche compagne ricaverai un drink all'ambrosia misto fiele.
La distribuzione degli ammannicoli da gioco e da riporto su e giu' per certe corpulente e' oggetto di divertenti conversazioni da bar,ed il loro riposizionamento nel tempo materia da remunerativi,quanto spassosi,esperimenti chirurgici contro natura.
Ma se una troia a 70 anni vuole le tette come a 16,perche' impedirle di spendere i soldi guadagnati in una vita di pompini?
Sii piu' tollerante.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma lo era. Chi ha mai detto che una cosa che fa ridere non sia seria?


Mah, probabilmente l'ho detto anch'io qualche volta, ma se l'ho detto seriamente forse era un'affermazione risibile...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' estraneo al tuo facondo messaggio un certo dileggio della proprieta' transitiva,ma se l'ultima notte di luna piena prima delle elezioni hai visto davanti al centro sociale le compagne a carponi in un sabbath col consigliere di minoranza,e le vacche esistono anche nelle razze da latte,non e' che attaccando ad una mungitrice le tue amiche compagne ricaverai un drink all'ambrosia misto fiele.
> La distribuzione degli ammannicoli da gioco e da riporto su e giu' per certe corpulente e' oggetto di divertenti conversazioni da bar,ed il loro riposizionamento nel tempo materia da remunerativi,quanto spassosi,esperimenti chirurgici contro natura.
> Ma se una troia a 70 anni vuole le tette come a 16,perche' impedirle di spendere i soldi guadagnati in una vita di pompini?
> Sii piu' tollerante.....


Ora, per quanto la legge Merlin sia il risultato di una logica socialista che non condivido, infatti nessuna rappresentatnte della balena bianca si sarebbe mai sognata di scontentare tanto il proprio vetusto marito, non credo siano da criticare le giovinette interiori che, pur essendo ormai appallottolate sotto al carico di innumerevoli Primavere, vogliono dar da lavorare agli illutrri cerusici prima che agli imbalsamatori.
Le ragazze sono ragazze sempre, checché ne dica quella scrofa invida della loro carta d'identità (femmina pure ella!) e meritano un fenotipo che ne manifesti lo spirito!
Ecco, lo stesso invece non si può dire di amici e massaggi.


----------



## zanna (29 Maggio 2014)

Niente non ce la faccio ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Resto trasecolato ... avete mai pensato di scrivere qualcosa insieme?


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Niente non ce la faccio ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Resto trasecolato ... avete mai pensato di scrivere qualcosa insieme?


No, e sarebbe meglio non instillare neppure una tale idea...
Si rischierebbe la fatwa...


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ora, per quanto la legge Merlin sia il risultato di una logica socialista che non condivido, infatti nessuna rappresentatnte della balena bianca si sarebbe mai sognata di scontentare tanto il proprio vetusto marito, non credo siano da criticare le giovinette interiori che, pur essendo ormai appallottolate sotto al carico di innumerevoli Primavere, vogliono dar da lavorare agli illutrri cerusici prima che agli imbalsamatori.
> Le ragazze sono ragazze sempre, checché ne dica quella scrofa invida della loro carta d'identità (femmina pure ella!) e meritano un fenotipo che ne manifesti lo spirito!
> Ecco, lo stesso invece non si può dire di amici e massaggi.


Vedi che sei un intollerante,e pure avversario tenace e pugnace (da non confondersi con attivita' accecanti...) della indisparita' fra generi dalle diverse gonadi?
Se un mascherone di cartapesta coetaneo della fu Borboni,puo'  cogitare senza destare scandalo ne' sforare nel ridicolo di coprirsi di ceralacca,collegarsi i capezzoli all'osso sacro con tiranti da campata autostradale e pompare le labbra (tutte e sette,come le chiappe di certi primati) a pressioni da pneumatici per ttraspporti pesanti,perche' mai i poveretti di sesso maschile non dovrebbe avere un fenotipo parimenti giovanile,mentre massaggiano certe scozzone allupate?
Piu' pillolone blu ai pensionati,magari dureranno meno ma durano meglio.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Niente non ce la faccio ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Resto trasecolato ... avete mai pensato di scrivere qualcosa insieme?


Lui non vuole,convincetelo....


----------



## zanna (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, e sarebbe meglio non instillare neppure una tale idea...
> Si rischierebbe la fatwa...


E' un peccato perdersi questi scambi ... piuttosto rari ma preziosi e godevoli :carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vedi che sei un intollerante,e pure avversario tenace e pugnace (da non confondersi con attivita' accecanti...) della indisparita' fra generi dalle diverse gonadi?
> Se un mascherone di cartapesta coetaneo della fu Borboni,puo'  cogitare senza destare scandalo ne' sforare nel ridicolo di coprirsi di ceralacca,collegarsi i capezzoli all'osso sacro con tiranti da campata autostradale e pompare le labbra (tutte e sette,come le chiappe di certi primati) a pressioni da pneumatici per ttraspporti pesanti,perche' mai i poveretti di sesso maschile non dovrebbe avere un fenotipo parimenti giovanile,mentre massaggiano certe scozzone allupate?
> Piu' pillolone blu ai pensionati,magari dureranno meno ma durano meglio.


No, no e ancora no!

"Cosa c'entrano i cani con quello che hai appena detto?" ti starai chiedendo tu, ma io non ho ancora parlato di cani, quindi la domanda che credo tu ti stia ponendo è assolutamente insensata...
Ma non è che sia la cosa più insensata di questo botta e risposta, potrebbe pensare qualcuno, ma quel qualcuno, anche fossimo noi, non meriterebbe considerazione...

Quindi i cani sono animali meravigliosi e sono i migliori amici dell'uomo proprio perchè non massaggiano!


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se passi tutto il tempo della tua vita a ripetere come un mantra che "tutte le donne sono troie" (parole che sono certo nessun altro condivide) è poi facile che lo diventino davvero, allo stesso modo se, mentre ciondoli mormorando versetti della torah, le tue basette arricciate vanno a sollazzare il muezzin del tempio indù affianco è poi logico che ti venga da credere al sincretismo religioso, ma per lòe donne mica funziona così!
> Loro, le donne cioè, sono una stravagante forma di vita che sembra simile all'uomo, quello maschio, solo in prima approssimazione!
> Esse, le donne cioè, si distinguono perchè hanno troppe cose sopra e troppo poche sotto, ma soprattutto perchè mancano dell'unica vera arte veramente degna dell'uomo (ambisesso), cioè la matematica.
> Per loro le diomostrazioni col modus ponens o col modus tollent non esistono mica, e se racconti loro che 'Socrate è un uomo' e ' tutti gli uomini sono mortali' si mettono a piangere di brutto e dicono ' poverino Socrate... non saopevo neppure che stesse male...' ma poi, dopo essersi fatte un giro al centro commerciale ed essesi comprate l'ennesimo paio di scarpe nuove se ne usciranno con qualcosa del tipo 'dài che facciamo un pigiama party con Santippe e le troviamo un nuovo manzo!', perchè loro sono fatte così...
> E il massaggio è la stessa identica cosa.


questa la stampo e la incornicio :carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, no e ancora no!
> 
> "Cosa c'entrano i cani con quello che hai appena detto?" ti starai chiedendo tu, ma io non ho ancora parlato di cani, quindi la domanda che credo tu ti stia ponendo è assolutamente insensata...
> Ma non è che sia la cosa più insensata di questo botta e risposta, potrebbe pensare qualcuno, ma quel qualcuno, anche fossimo noi, non meriterebbe considerazione...
> ...


Mi chiedo sovente il motivo per cui se 4400 riesco a vederli e caricarli,perche' mai 5200 non devo vederli e non posso caricarli,suìna smerdellata?
Non,non quella bestia da stalla che si fa mungere le tette oliate dallo stalliere forestiero,e poi si lagna col fattore che l'ha fatto perche' era stufa di piaghe sulle zucche causate dalla pellaccia dei suoi tarsi e carpi,mentre l'altro si mette la cremina da pescatore norvegese prima di ogni munta.
Ma tanto saresti cosi' arretrato ed antico da considerare l'onesta lattiera come una svergognata infedele.
Aggiorna la cpu!
Anche una vecchia carretta puo' essere upgradata,e far mangiare la polvere alle giovani virgulte!
Basta cercare i pezzi giusti,e nel caso abbia gambe,non lesinare con l'intonaco....


----------



## Fantastica (29 Maggio 2014)

Se il maschio non fosse bassamente estrovertibile e pervicacemente non s'impuntasse col voler possedere per moltiplicarsi, o almeno replicarsi, non vi sarebbe nemmeno la parola che designa le ragazze per distinguerle dalle donne, e le mamme dalle nonne, e gli amici non sarebbero distinti dai fidanzati. Le amiche passerebbero il loro tempo algido lontane da insane tumefazioni. E di certo dunque non andrebbero dal chirurgo plastico a farsi gonfiare per poi rigonfiare, ma coi canotti andrebbero a pesca, con ceste di vimini ai polsi ondeggiando sui fianchi ben lontane dai muri su cui stampano i maschi le loro proiezioni scambiando l'ombra per il corpo e il corpo per la sostanza. Che poi saremmo estinti da generazioni non sarebbe un problema, perché nessuno ne potrebbe scrivere e se mai da altri mondi qualche malcapitato giungesse sulla terra, troverebbe forse soltanto qualche sasso su cui non comprenderebbe se la natura o un essere estinto pari a lui abbia vergato segni. La condanna alla riproduzione è la sola prima e ultima che ci marchiò alla cacciata dall'Eden, in confronto alla quale il sudore della fronte è solo l'onesto anticipo del rinsecchimento a cui la morte ci destina polvere tra le polveri; e forse per non sottostare a quell'imperativo inconcepibile con troppo dolore gli umani continuano a camuffarlo, nonostante tutto attorno a loro congiuri contro, -dall'effetto serra ai gas di scarico ad altezza passeggino ai locali gay-, non ultimo lo scambio di parole tra amici e fidanzati e fidanzati amici.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se il maschio non fosse bassamente estrovertibile e pervicacemente non s'impuntasse col voler possedere per moltiplicarsi, o almeno replicarsi, non vi sarebbe nemmeno la parola che designa le ragazze per distinguerle dalle donne, e le mamme dalle nonne, e gli amici non sarebbero distinti dai fidanzati. Le amiche passerebbero il loro tempo algido lontane da insane tumefazioni. E di certo dunque non andrebbero dal chirurgo plastico a farsi gonfiare per poi rigonfiare, ma coi canotti andrebbero a pesca, con ceste di vimini ai polsi ondeggiando sui fianchi ben lontane dai muri su cui stampano i maschi le loro proiezioni scambiando l'ombra per il corpo e il corpo per la sostanza. Che poi saremmo estinti da generazioni non sarebbe un problema, perché nessuno ne potrebbe scrivere e se mai da altri mondi qualche malcapitato giungesse sulla terra, troverebbe forse soltanto qualche sasso su cui non comprenderebbe se la natura o un essere estinto pari a lui abbia vergato segni. La condanna alla riproduzione è la sola prima e ultima che ci marchiò alla cacciata dall'Eden, in confronto alla quale il sudore della fronte è solo l'onesto anticipo del rinsecchimento a cui la morte ci destina polvere tra le polveri; e forse per non sottostare a quell'imperativo inconcepibile con troppo dolore gli umani continuano a camuffarlo, nonostante tutto attorno a loro congiuri contro, -dall'effetto serra ai gas di scarico ad altezza passeggino ai locali gay-, non ultimo lo scambio di parole tra amici e fidanzati e fidanzati amici.


Madonna che coglioni.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna che coglioni.


E' perché Rabarbaro è connesso... sai mai...


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono morta dal ridereinlove
> 
> 
> @Inno: GRRRR


 vedo la gente morta


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se il maschio non fosse bassamente estrovertibile e pervicacemente non s'impuntasse col voler possedere per moltiplicarsi, o almeno replicarsi, non vi sarebbe nemmeno la parola che designa le ragazze per distinguerle dalle donne, e le mamme dalle nonne, e gli amici non sarebbero distinti dai fidanzati. Le amiche passerebbero il loro tempo algido lontane da insane tumefazioni. E di certo dunque non andrebbero dal chirurgo plastico a farsi gonfiare per poi rigonfiare, ma coi canotti andrebbero a pesca, con ceste di vimini ai polsi ondeggiando sui fianchi ben lontane dai muri su cui stampano i maschi le loro proiezioni scambiando l'ombra per il corpo e il corpo per la sostanza. Che poi saremmo estinti da generazioni non sarebbe un problema, perché nessuno ne potrebbe scrivere e se mai da altri mondi qualche malcapitato giungesse sulla terra, troverebbe forse soltanto qualche sasso su cui non comprenderebbe se la natura o un essere estinto pari a lui abbia vergato segni. La condanna alla riproduzione è la sola prima e ultima che ci marchiò alla cacciata dall'Eden, in confronto alla quale il sudore della fronte è solo l'onesto anticipo del rinsecchimento a cui la morte ci destina polvere tra le polveri; e forse per non sottostare a quell'imperativo inconcepibile con troppo dolore gli umani continuano a camuffarlo, nonostante tutto attorno a loro congiuri contro, -dall'effetto serra ai gas di scarico ad altezza passeggino ai locali gay-, non ultimo lo scambio di parole tra amici e fidanzati e fidanzati amici.


Ricordo il fumetto Dragon Ball.

nel corso della storia si conosce una razza aliena. Tutti maschi, si riproducono rigurgitando uova.
Dopo un pó si vede pure che non mangiano. Bevono acqua e basta.

io pensai: e allora che campano a fare?!?!


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi chiedo sovente il motivo per cui se 4400 riesco a vederli e caricarli,perche' mai 5200 non devo vederli e non posso caricarli,suìna smerdellata?
> Non,non quella bestia da stalla che si fa mungere le tette oliate dallo stalliere forestiero,e poi si lagna col fattore che l'ha fatto perche' era stufa di piaghe sulle zucche causate dalla pellaccia dei suoi tarsi e carpi,mentre l'altro si mette la cremina da pescatore norvegese prima di ogni munta.
> Ma tanto saresti cosi' arretrato ed antico da considerare l'onesta lattiera come una svergognata infedele.
> Aggiorna la cpu!
> ...


Se il tempo che ci svillaneggia da sempre andasse esibito come una medaglia di guerra appesa al petto delle generazioni ormai stanche, forse le sue ferite non diverrebbero cicatrici ipertrofiche che scacciano i guai, con implicita ammonizione, dagli occhi degli astanti, ma resterebbero piaghe purulente, sempre invide di dolore e malignamente esposte ai tormenti.
In questo senso, chi nasconde la propria età, diviene un benefattore degli altri più che di sé e assurge allo status di immortale immemore prima ancora che di immorale immobile, andando a giocare il ruolo che ha nello spiritus mundi lo spirito che va a Gerusalemme per venire incarnato una seconda volta e della tigre che arde lumosa nelle foreste della notte.
Proprio per questa ragione, e per qualche altra a dir il vero, ma questa è la meno rilevante che mi viene in mente, quindi mi perdonerai la modestia, proprio per questo, dicevo, gli amici vanno usati come trespolo e non come lettino e il massaggio (ah, il massaggio!) va fatto solo da professionisti e prezzolate sconosciute!


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' perché Rabarbaro è connesso... sai mai...


Petunt et accipiunt...



Fantastica ha detto:


> Se il maschio non fosse bassamente estrovertibile e pervicacemente non s'impuntasse col voler possedere per moltiplicarsi, o almeno replicarsi, non vi sarebbe nemmeno la parola che designa le ragazze per distinguerle dalle donne, e le mamme dalle nonne, e gli amici non sarebbero distinti dai fidanzati. Le amiche passerebbero il loro tempo algido lontane da insane tumefazioni. E di certo dunque non andrebbero dal chirurgo plastico a farsi gonfiare per poi rigonfiare, ma coi canotti andrebbero a pesca, con ceste di vimini ai polsi ondeggiando sui fianchi ben lontane dai muri su cui stampano i maschi le loro proiezioni scambiando l'ombra per il corpo e il corpo per la sostanza. Che poi saremmo estinti da generazioni non sarebbe un problema, perché nessuno ne potrebbe scrivere e se mai da altri mondi qualche malcapitato giungesse sulla terra, troverebbe forse soltanto qualche sasso su cui non comprenderebbe se la natura o un essere estinto pari a lui abbia vergato segni. La condanna alla riproduzione è la sola prima e ultima che ci marchiò alla cacciata dall'Eden, in confronto alla quale il sudore della fronte è solo l'onesto anticipo del rinsecchimento a cui la morte ci destina polvere tra le polveri; e forse per non sottostare a quell'imperativo inconcepibile con troppo dolore gli umani continuano a camuffarlo, nonostante tutto attorno a loro congiuri contro, -dall'effetto serra ai gas di scarico ad altezza passeggino ai locali gay-, non ultimo lo scambio di parole tra amici e fidanzati e fidanzati amici.


Tu fosti colta dalla confondenza allorché instilli la perpetuazione del genere, e non della specie, nell'animo maschio quale sua fonte di superbo inturgidimento pelvico e maestosa fonte di cronoscalate inguinali, un po' perchè è un meccanismo insipido quanto maltollerato dagli sportivi e dai lenoni quello che appaia la copulina alla gravidanza ed un po' perchè la femmina, la quale è un maschio sotto mentite spoglie, ma con delle difficoltà di approccio e di pensiero palesente meno gravose, è in perenne estro, astutamente sempre in ombra anche alle narici più attente e sottovento ed agli occhi che scrutano oltraggiosamente bene anche nella densità dell'aria (no, non intendo la prospettiva aerea leonardesca).
Egli è un vile inganno della Natura estragonica la necessità della monta perpetua, incarnato dalla femmina sempre prona e dal maschio sempre eretto, in cui recitano la parte delle galline in una civiltà di uova.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Petunt et accipiunt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non confondenza, ma esercizio di controbislaccoargomentare contro me medesima mi indusse a sostenere quel che tu giustamente confuti. Giacché altrove mi trovai su questo campiello arruffato da baruffe a sostenere che la femmina homo sia la sola a provare orgasmo tra gli animali, confermando così l'inganno di Natura risiedere nel sottile stratagemma del piacere che induce a sobbarcarsi una lunghissima maternità, a cui aggiungerei tuttavia una parte consistente di immaginazione d'amore dalle dita rosate, albe ricominciate della dolente e commovente illusione che fa parlare, e anche senza una specificazione, basterebbe, ma diciamolo: fa parlare d'amore.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

è tornato eretteo e al duo si è unita fantastica,che gran culo.


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2014)

Nepa Cinerea ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è un po' che vi leggo, ma mi sono iscritta solo oggi per raccontarvi quello che mi è successo poco tempo fa e chiedervi un consiglio...
> 
> Premessa: convivo da quasi 3 anni con il mio compagno, con il quale sto (felicemente) da 11 anni.
> 
> ...


Non sei una traditrice, ma prendi dal tuo amico tutto quello che PUOI in un contesto, il triangolo tra te, il tuo compagno e l'amico, creatosi ad hoc. Sinceramente non saprei come definirlo.

Cioè, "coccolarci" senza "sospetti". Ripeto, non sei una traditrice, eppure hai pensato di prendere tutto quello che potevi senza scadere nel tradimento consumato. C'è però una forte intesa tra di voi e, comunque, la ricerca di un qualche contatto fisico per entrambi, sebbene in modi diversi.

Se devi dimenticarlo, inizia a non addosare il tuo amico di tutte le "colpe" per quello che sta accadendo. Anche tu sei responsabile, lo so non lo neghi, ma è meglio se lo dici con chiarezza a te stessa.


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tornato eretteo e al duo si è unita fantastica,che gran culo.


 Hai visto che mistura? Pero dai, sono fenomenali.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Hai visto che mistura? Pero dai, sono fenomenali.


Fenomeni, più che altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedo la gente morta


da quando? Mangiato pesante?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Hai visto che mistura? Pero dai, sono fenomenali.


perchè?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quando? Mangiato pesante?


è vero, porca trota.
avant'ieri cozze e ieri sushi e gamberetti piccanti a pranzo in centro con mia figlia .....
ehm stamani in effetti non misentomolto beneXD


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non confondenza, ma esercizio di controbislaccoargomentare contro me medesima mi indusse a sostenere quel che tu giustamente confuti. Giacché altrove mi trovai su questo campiello arruffato da baruffe a sostenere che la femmina homo sia la sola a provare orgasmo tra gli animali, confermando così l'inganno di Natura risiedere nel sottile stratagemma del piacere che induce a sobbarcarsi una lunghissima maternità, a cui aggiungerei tuttavia una parte consistente di immaginazione d'amore dalle dita rosate, albe ricominciate della dolente e commovente illusione che fa parlare, e anche senza una specificazione, basterebbe, ma diciamolo: fa parlare d'amore.


Ma la logica pedestre che va ondivagando fra il finto controargomentare ed il giusto giullareggiare è una continua tautologia che fa combaciare irsuti posticci e finte glabre quasi come se si fossero davveri scelti e cerniti con un crivello atto allo scopo, quando altresì sarebbero stati meglio appaiati, e più felicemente mi verrebbe da aggiungere, se i loro numeri venissero abbinati dopo una bella squassata all'urna ed estratti da un'innocente manina.
E' la dolce sciocchezza di non affidarsi al divino Chaos che permuta e combina con tocco magico e insuffla dentro a nasi straziati dai feromoni equini la beltà e la tolleranza, a dover avere il privilegio di tenere le redini del barroccio a due posti che è la forma neutra della società umana.
Istoriarsi addosso con fine lavoro di ebanisteria e artigianato pezze e inserti più nobili, tanto da rendersi una statua crisoelefantina ricoperta da tante mammelle quanti testicoli di buoi ha sul torace una Venere della Frisia, non rende le fanciulle meno donne, ma gli uomini meno raffinati, un po' come il vino scadente che s'infinocchia o le auto d'annata che si riverniciano.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se il tempo che ci svillaneggia da sempre andasse esibito come una medaglia di guerra appesa al petto delle generazioni ormai stanche, forse le sue ferite non diverrebbero cicatrici ipertrofiche che scacciano i guai, con implicita ammonizione, dagli occhi degli astanti, ma resterebbero piaghe purulente, sempre invide di dolore e malignamente esposte ai tormenti.
> In questo senso, chi nasconde la propria età, diviene un benefattore degli altri più che di sé e assurge allo status di immortale immemore prima ancora che di immorale immobile, andando a giocare il ruolo che ha nello spiritus mundi lo spirito che va a Gerusalemme per venire incarnato una seconda volta e della tigre che arde lumosa nelle foreste della notte.
> Proprio per questa ragione, e per qualche altra a dir il vero, ma questa è la meno rilevante che mi viene in mente, quindi mi perdonerai la modestia, proprio per questo, dicevo, gli amici vanno usati come trespolo e non come lettino e il massaggio (ah, il massaggio!) va fatto solo da professionisti e prezzolate sconosciute!


Ma perche' porre limiti di filo spinato alla spinosa questione delle vetuste taumaturghe,quelle  perenni virgulte di esodata memoria,che andrebbero onorificate con medaglione e bacio della Onorevole coi capelli rossi,per il loro insostituibile ruolo nel difendere la biodiversita',con tutte le colture che trovano accogliente dimore fra le loro sudate anse.
Tu vorresti  rinchiudere in forzieri d'acciaio impenetrabile interrati nella piu'  tenebrosa delle segrete nel piu' inaccessibile sotterraneo della piu' inespugnabile torre antica sul cucuzzolo del vulcano Olimpo.....orrore!!!Certe crisalidi septuagenarie fra le cosce e ducentenarie nello spirito,devono poter svolazzare di stame in pistillo,con le ali della loro fantasia lievi ed aggraziate come un un archeopterix,e con un'interiora si' putrescente che nemmeno il gemello nano di amon avrebbe voluto avere a che fare coi loro akh,ab o ba.
Che non sono i versi gutturali per avere il passepartou nel traffico dell'ora di punta,ma non importa.
Per questo non posso che riprenderti aspramente.
E gli amici,quelli veri,devono avere almeno un ponte sollevatore libero,se no sono tutte chiacchiere da mercante libico e da capezzolona iraniana.
E i  massaggi migliori te li fanno sempre le manine gratuite o barattanti,e conosciute.
Almeno un po'.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma perche' porre limiti di filo spinato alla spinosa questione delle vetuste taumaturghe,quelle  perenni virgulte di esodata memoria,che andrebbero onorificate con medaglione e bacio della Onorevole coi capelli rossi,per il loro insostituibile ruolo nel difendere la biodiversita',con tutte le colture che trovano accogliente dimore fra le loro sudate anse.
> Tu vorresti  rinchiudere in forzieri d'acciaio impenetrabile interrati nella piu'  tenebrosa delle segrete nel piu' inaccessibile sotterraneo della piu' inespugnabile torre antica sul cucuzzolo del vulcano Olimpo.....orrore!!!Certe crisalidi septuagenarie fra le cosce e ducentenarie nello spirito,devono poter svolazzare di stame in pistillo,con le ali della loro fantasia lievi ed aggraziate come un un archeopterix,e con un'interiora si' putrescente che nemmeno il gemello nano di amon avrebbe voluto avere a che fare coi loro akh,ab o ba.
> Che non sono i versi gutturali per avere il passepartou nel traffico dell'ora di punta,ma non importa.
> Per questo non posso che riprenderti aspramente.
> ...


Se il muco nasale fosse come il nettare degli dèi con il quale s'inebriano le vestali nude come vermi di fango ed altrettanto pulite nel cuore e nel retto e se la neve che scende candida sui tuoi pensieri d'amore non corrisposti fosse d'ebano, allora, e solo allora, il veleno che ti scorre nelle vene quando hai una donna vestita da amazzone (ma con il doppio dei seni) fra le braccia, te la potrebbe far sembrare degna del tuo anelito di coito e meritevole del desiderio di far con lei la bestia con due schiene che generò tanto bene dai lombi di Gargantua e Pantagruele.
Il male che trasuda e secerne il massaggio di conosciuta mano è perciò tanto ineguale all'irridenza di certe capre ghignanti quanto l'ignoranza è il salvagente dei presuntuosi e la religione l'oppio dei popoli.


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè?


Vabbè dai, facciamogli una sezione apposta ad accesso sorvegliato. Segreghiamoli, però abbiate un occhio di riguardo per Rabarbaro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, facciamogli una sezione apposta ad accesso sorvegliato. Segreghiamoli, però abbiate un occhio di riguardo per Rabarbaro.


Grazie per l'interessamento.
Se possibile, allo zoo, vorrei essere messo nella gabbia vicina alle scimmie urlanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazie per l'interessamento.
> Se possibile, allo zoo, vorrei essere messo nella gabbia vicina alle scimmie urlanti.


Vicino a Daniele (VAFFANCULO).


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vicino a Daniele (VAFFANCULO).


Ma come, ho detto un occhio di riguardo. E se lo sbrana?


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazie per l'interessamento.
> Se possibile, allo zoo, vorrei essere messo nella gabbia vicina alle scimmie urlanti.


Pensavo più ad un circo, cosi vi allenate ed esibite. Poi, la sera, nelle gabbie separati, cosi non vi moltiplicate.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Pensavo più ad un circo, cosi vi allenate ed esibite. Poi, la sera, nelle gabbie separati, cosi non vi moltiplicate.


Noi, esseri farneticanti, ci riproduciamo per contagio di individui sani, un po' come i vampiri o i licantropi...

Poi reclameremo i diritti d'autore su films quali twilight o Fracchia contro Dracula...


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se il muco nasale fosse come il nettare degli dèi con il quale s'inebriano le vestali nude come vermi di fango ed altrettanto pulite nel cuore e nel retto e se la neve che scende candida sui tuoi pensieri d'amore non corrisposti fosse d'ebano, allora, e solo allora, il veleno che ti scorre nelle vene quando hai una donna vestita da amazzone (ma con il doppio dei seni) fra le braccia, te la potrebbe far sembrare degna del tuo anelito di coito e meritevole del desiderio di far con lei la bestia con due schiene che generò tanto bene dai lombi di Gargantua e Pantagruele.
> Il male che trasuda e secerne il massaggio di conosciuta mano è perciò tanto ineguale all'irridenza di certe capre ghignanti quanto l'ignoranza è il salvagente dei presuntuosi e la religione l'oppio dei popoli.


A cosa e' dovuta questa tua pervicace astiosa ripulsa  verso gli esseri striscianti ipoartici,specializzati in terreni scivolosi e beneodoranti,ricchi di materiale ulteriormente usabile a fini energetici e mangerecci,magari con pochi arti ma cosi' ricchi di escrescenze pelose craniali?
Essi sono  l'humus beneficalis da cui nascono certe infiorescenze che sarebbe un peccato da undicesimo girone non farli uscire dalla  tastiera.
Le mani che in un'illusione holliwoodiana ritengo conosciute,hanno in realta' spalpuzzato chissa' quali mitocondri,ma non e'  questo il punto della questione.
E' che il baratto funziona dall'alba dei tempi,la prestazione gratuita d'opera e' musica per incudine,martello e pure per la staffa,l'ignoranza e'  una miniera d'oro per chi non lo e',e la religione pure per chi s'intonaca.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzz
zzzzz
zzzzz
zz
z
z
z


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

(z)


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> (z)


Dai, non fare cosi. Vedrai che adesso arriva Fantastica e ti risolleva raccontandoti di come impasta gli gnocchi col suo amante.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A cosa e' dovuta questa tua pervicace astiosa ripulsa  verso gli esseri striscianti ipoartici,specializzati in terreni scivolosi e beneodoranti,ricchi di materiale ulteriormente usabile a fini energetici e mangerecci,magari con pochi arti ma cosi' ricchi di escrescenze pelose craniali?
> Essi sono  l'humus beneficalis da cui nascono certe infiorescenze che sarebbe un peccato da undicesimo girone non farli uscire dalla  tastiera.
> Le mani che in un'illusione holliwoodiana ritengo conosciute,hanno in realta' spalpuzzato chissa' quali mitocondri,ma non e'  questo il punto della questione.
> E' che il baratto funziona dall'alba dei tempi,la prestazione gratuita d'opera e' musica per incudine,martello e pure per la staffa,l'ignoranza e'  una miniera d'oro per chi non lo e',e la religione pure per chi s'intonaca.


Quella che tu definisci ripulsa invero null'altro è che una sana attenzione e perenne benedizione scrosciata la lontano, tanto lontano quanto spazio possano percorrere le benedette goccioline se fuoriuscenti da un idrante pelvico.
Certe fanciulle grame, che non ottemperano ai dogmi di eterna sapienza tramandati sulle pergamene del mar morto e sui numeri de Le Ore dei primissimi anni '80 del secolo scorso, meriterebbero di essere gettate nel nocciolo fissile di Chernobil allorquando non si stuccassero prima l'anima che il simulacro fisico dopo un sisma sentimentale col plutarchiano o col dandy decadente e scapigliato quanto con un Gozzano che recita poesie di Saffo nella soffitta del Partenone mentre esplodevano le munizioni turche ivi contenute.
Esse vanno amate, sempre e comunque.
Ma non come piacerebbe a loro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> (z)


Quando arriveremo ai monologhi della vagina passerai alla fase REM: non ti preoccupare.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quando arriveremo ai monologhi della vagina passerai alla fase REM: non ti preoccupare.


Rabbi (non nel senso di maestro), ma in realtà il disagio di Daniele lo ha caricato tutto su di te, e quindi lui adesso sta lì a Pechino a fare il Re dei cinegri tutto bello felice in groppa al suo scooter giallo acquistato per l'occasione e copn qualche puttana smagrita che ogni tantoi gli succhia il cazzo senza che lui ne menzioni l'esistenza quando scrive a qualle poveretta a cui si accompagna quando torna nella malfamata Ferrara, e tu sei qui a palesare scempiaggine appresso a st'altro coglione con la carrozzella, o no? Dì la verità.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rabbi (non nel senso di maestro), ma in realtà il disagio di Daniele lo ha caricato tutto su di te, e quindi lui adesso sta lì a Pechino a fare il Re dei cinegri tutto bello felice in groppa al suo scooter giallo acquistato per l'occasione e copn qualche puttana smagrita che ogni tantoi gli succhia il cazzo senza che lui ne menzioni l'esistenza quando scrive a qualle poveretta a cui si accompagna quando torna nella malfamata Ferrara, e tu sei qui a palesare scempiaggine appresso a st'altro coglione con la carrozzella, o no? Dì la verità.


No, lo faccio solo perchè certe volte non mi passa un cazzo...


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, lo faccio solo perchè certe volte non mi passa un cazzo...


così mi piaci  e ti capisco


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, lo faccio solo perchè certe volte non mi passa un cazzo...


Capita tutti ma ci sono modi migliori per svagarsi che non buttarsi appresso ad un mentecatto scrivendo in colto volgare. Porca puttana, dico.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> così mi piaci  e ti capisco


Scusa, non lo faccio più.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capita tutti ma ci sono modi migliori per svagarsi che non buttarsi appresso ad un mentecatto scrivendo in colto volgare. Porca puttana, dico.


Parli bene, ma razzoli male...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> così mi piaci e ti capisco


Minni, ma tu immaginati un po' Daniele bello, giovane, LAUREATO, sensibile, uomo di principi (...) che se lo fa ciucciare da una contadinotta un po' esile arrivata a Pechino in cerca di fortuna dalla campagna stufa di cavar riso coi piedi a mollo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Parli bene, ma razzoli male...


Che mi hai visto mai appresso a carrozzella?


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quella che tu definisci ripulsa invero null'altro è che una sana attenzione e perenne benedizione scrosciata la lontano, tanto lontano quanto spazio possano percorrere le benedette goccioline se fuoriuscenti da un idrante pelvico.
> Certe fanciulle grame, che non ottemperano ai dogmi di eterna sapienza tramandati sulle pergamene del mar morto e sui numeri de Le Ore dei primissimi anni '80 del secolo scorso, meriterebbero di essere gettate nel nocciolo fissile di Chernobil allorquando non si stuccassero prima l'anima che il simulacro fisico dopo un sisma sentimentale col plutarchiano o col dandy decadente e scapigliato quanto con un Gozzano che recita poesie di Saffo nella soffitta del Partenone mentre esplodevano le munizioni turche ivi contenute.
> Esse vanno amate, sempre e comunque.
> Ma non come piacerebbe a loro.


Ma ti focalizzi sempre su certi fiumi tumultuosi cui anèlano certe baccanti che strepitano come postulanti mentre s'accapigliano da vere commedianti nei meandri petulanti   degli scrotoni ormai sfranti di loro poveri vetusti amanti.
Le gocce benedette son quelle che sgorgano copiose  da certe eburnee tempie,al passaggio di idee empie,che il panzone sudato riempie......certe manifestazioni chenulla hanno a che vedere con lo sport,e tanto con giri loschi di soldi,ben piu'  utili et dilettevoli sarebbero se le pubbliche arene diventassero pubiche barene,in cui raccogliere le decime,e pure il fertile plancton ugolare.
Le fanciulle meritano tutto l'amore e la considerazione che la loro abbondanza sesterziale,e la mancanza blaterale,ispirano.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che mi hai visto mai appresso a carrozzella?


Cazzo, dai, parli te che vai dietro a Minerva...


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che mi hai visto mai appresso a carrozzella?


Come no?
Hai la memoria corta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma ti focalizzi sempre su certi fiumi tumultuosi cui anèlano certe baccanti che strepitano come postulanti mentre s'accapigliano da vere commedianti nei meandri petulanti   degli scrotoni ormai sfranti di loro poveri vetusti amanti.
> Le gocce benedette son quelle che sgorgano copiose  da certe eburnee tempie,al passaggio di idee empie,che il panzone sudato riempie......certe manifestazioni chenulla hanno a che vedere con lo sport,e tanto con giri loschi di soldi,ben piu'  utili et dilettevoli sarebbero se le pubbliche arene diventassero pubiche barene,in cui raccogliere le decime,e pure il fertile plancton ugolare.
> Le fanciulle meritano tutto l'amore e la considerazione che la loro abbondanza sesterziale,e la mancanza blaterale,ispirano.


Tu mi fai piangere come un dinosauro che si fossilizza mentre guarda uno spettacolo di burlesque di un duo lesbo di bradipe giganti, ma non per questo devi scambiare il mio afflato di terenziana umanità per una cena galante in compagnia di igieniste dentali di gusti promiscui e distorti.
Egli è infatti come una nube di polvere che viene levata al passare di una modesta utilitaria diesel su una strada bianca in Africa, e non pensare che si discuta di un certo cuore di tenebra che sobilla un qualsiasi Kurz a diventare presidente boero di uno stato ricco di oro e diamanti in cui lo swaili è la lingua più parlata fra i detrattori del white power, il tuo armeggiare con le parole per denigrare le donne attempate e malamente destrutturate mentalmente e ristrutturate fisicamente.
Bruciamo i reggiseni anche noi!
I loro, però, non i nostri!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cazzo, dai, parli te che vai dietro a Minerva...


Ammesso che sia, se non altro non così come fai tu con carrozzella ed è femmina. Credo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Come no?
> Hai la memoria corta.


See.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia, se non altro non così come fai tu con carrozzella ed è femmina. Credo.


eh ma Rabbyinlove mica è qui per broccolare. Se dedica il suo tempo a far compagnia ad anziani invalidi è solo da ammirare.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, ma tu immaginati un po' Daniele bello, giovane, LAUREATO, sensibile, uomo di principi (...) che se lo fa ciucciare da una contadinotta un po' esile arrivata a Pechino in cerca di fortuna dalla campagna stufa di cavar riso coi piedi a mollo.



ma anche se fosse saranno pure cazzi suoi no!
pura invidia la tua ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia, se non altro non così come fai tu con carrozzella ed è femmina. Credo.


Cioè, fammi capire:
1) Pensi che tentare di togliere scope in culo che hanno messo radici sia il massimo della vita?
2) Pensi che una femmina che non te la dà sia ancora qualcosa con cui perdere tempo?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma Rabbyinlove mica è qui per broccolare. Se dedica il suo tempo a far compagnia ad anziani invalidi è solo da ammirare.


Vabbè, non sarà per broccolare ma perso dietro a carrozzella non è un bel modo di passar tempo comunque. Mo' dammi torto.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma anche se fosse saranno pure cazzi suoi no!
> pura invidia la tua ...


Vero, io carrozzella l'ho sempre amato.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire:
> 1) Pensi che tentare di togliere scope in culo che hanno messo radici sia il massimo della vita?
> 2) Pensi che una femmina che non te la dà sia ancora qualcosa con cui perdere tempo?


1) no e 2) Fammici pensare...no. Quindi? Comunque meglio Eretteo? Merda.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire:
> 1) Pensi che tentare di togliere scope in culo che hanno messo radici sia il massimo della vita?
> 2) Pensi che una femmina che non te la dà sia ancora qualcosa con cui perdere tempo?


sì, in effetti sei sempre un signore.
ad ogni modo siccome non passava neppure a me ho scherzato, spero che i duetti e i trii possano continuare ci mancherebbe altro 
scusate fanz


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 1) no e 2) Fammici pensare...no. Quindi? Comunque meglio Eretteo? Merda.


1) Ok, l'importante è esserne consci.
2) Meglio no, ma ogni tanto si può fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, in effetti sei sempre un signore.
> ad ogni modo siccome non passava neppure a me ho scherzato, spero che i duetti e i trii possano continuare ci mancherebbe altro
> scusate fanz


Per la cronaca, chiarisco che io più che toglierti oggetti dal retto vorrei infilarceli. Non ti arrabbiare, CIAO.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu mi fai piangere come un dinosauro che si fossilizza mentre guarda uno spettacolo di burlesque di un duo lesbo di bradipe giganti, ma non per questo devi scambiare il mio afflato di terenziana umanità per una cena galante in compagnia di igieniste dentali di gusti promiscui e distorti.
> Egli è infatti come una nube di polvere che viene levata al passare di una modesta utilitaria diesel su una strada bianca in Africa, e non pensare che si discuta di un certo cuore di tenebra che sobilla un qualsiasi Kurz a diventare presidente boero di uno stato ricco di oro e diamanti in cui lo swaili è la lingua più parlata fra i detrattori del white power, il tuo armeggiare con le parole per denigrare le donne attempate e malamente destrutturate mentalmente e ristrutturate fisicamente.
> Bruciamo i reggiseni anche noi!
> I loro, però, non i nostri!


Gli strati geologici del  terziario conservano certe meraviglie,che al confronto nulla sarebbero i mirabili fenotipi di certuni genotipi che corrispondono a certi tipi che frequentano certi siti ed inanellano lunghe liti perche' spesso su quei bei siti ci son mandrie di certi tipi che non capiscono un cazzo di quel di cui stai discutendo,e proprio per quello si frappongono come il leggendario centurione ignorante,che sentendosi dire "noli tangere circulos meos,ignorante!",null'altro trovo' di meglio da fare che infilzare con la spada il geniale vecchietto.
Ma certi piccoli disturbi sono come particelle di antrace disseminate sul tuo cammino lungo il sentiero del bosco;non puoi evitarle,ci  passi in mezzo e via....una sinfonia erigmofonica,una lavata ai piedi,e son passati.
Perche'  la contrapposizione e' inutile,come ti ricorda il maestro zen di un tavolo immaginifico,all'ultimo piano di un inesistente palazzone in a periferia post industriale,perso tra i pensieri dei piccioni che solcano le nuvole,il treno che fischia in lontananza,attempati energumeni  che passano e si fermano  per regalarti un attimo di felicita',e discutibili discinte che trastullano le braciole ormai lesse fra le cosce,in un immaginario paio di consunti e slavati leggins.
Pura poesia....


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, in effetti sei sempre un signore.
> ad ogni modo siccome non passava neppure a me ho scherzato, spero che i duetti e i trii possano continuare ci mancherebbe altro
> scusate fanz


Eddai polletta!

E' da tanto poi che mi astengo dal commentare la tua età.
So che non mi ringrazierai mai abbastanza per qesto, ma me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma Rabbyinlove mica è qui per broccolare. Se dedica il suo tempo a far compagnia ad anziani invalidi è solo da ammirare.


Secondo me punta all'eredita'....ma io ho un debole per le vecchie panzone ucraine....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 1) Ok, l'importante è esserne consci.
> 2) Meglio no, ma *ogni tanto *si può fare.


La cosa in effetti è l'unica consolazione visto che nel tempo s'è diradata (e per colpa del carrozzella che latita).


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gli strati geologici del  terziario conservano certe meraviglie,che al confronto nulla sarebbero i mirabili fenotipi di certuni genotipi che corrispondono a certi tipi che frequentano certi siti ed inanellano lunghe liti perche' spesso su quei bei siti ci son mandrie di certi tipi che non capiscono un cazzo di quel di cui stai discutendo,e proprio per quello si frappongono come il leggendario centurione ignorante,che sentendosi dire "noli tangere circulos meos,ignorante!",null'altro trovo' di meglio da fare che infilzare con la spada il geniale vecchietto.
> Ma certi piccoli disturbi sono come particelle di antrace disseminate sul tuo cammino lungo il sentiero del bosco;non puoi evitarle,ci  passi in mezzo e via....una sinfonia erigmofonica,una lavata ai piedi,e son passati.
> Perche'  la contrapposizione e' inutile,come ti ricorda il maestro zen di un tavolo immaginifico,all'ultimo piano di un inesistente palazzone in a periferia post industriale,perso tra i pensieri dei piccioni che solcano le nuvole,il treno che fischia in lontananza,attempati energumeni  che passano e si fermano  per regalarti un attimo di felicita',e discutibili discinte che trastullano le braciole ormai lesse fra le cosce,in un immaginario paio di consunti e slavati leggins.
> Pura poesia....


No, se continui a parlare delle tue polluzioni notturne su energumeni che ti epitetano associandoti all'asso di coppe quando giochi a nascondino nel deserto col tuo miraggio che suda e sbava come un troglodita dalla fronte pasciuta e dalla pancia sempre gonfia, non ci intendiamo.
Le donne hanno una qualità che mai noi potremo anche solo immaginare di ottenere, neppure dopo una gita a Casablanca e neppure dopo aver tentato di infilarsi un tampax nell'occhio sinistro (a quello destro non piacciono quelli che si tingono di rosso), e si chiama femminilità.
Non pronunciare questa parola a voce alta e lavati le mani dopo averla letta.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

se commentare la mia età ti pare cosa importante fallo senza indugio.mi fa piacere che tu sia giovane , lo sono stata anch'io ma gli anni passano inesorabili
ci vuole pazienza





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eddai polletta!
> 
> E' da tanto poi che mi astengo dal commentare la tua età.
> So che non mi ringrazierai mai abbastanza per qesto, ma me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se commentare la mia età ti pare cosa importante fallo senza indugio.mi fa piacere che tu sia giovane , lo sono stata anch'io ma gli anni passano inesorabili
> ci vuole pazienza


Mi commuovo!

Spero di diventare proprio come te alla tua età!

Sì, anche donna...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi commuovo!
> 
> Spero di diventare proprio come te alla tua età!
> 
> Sì, anche donna...


Daje, tanto le corna le hai già, devono solo allungarsi un (bel) po'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi commuovo!
> 
> Spero di diventare proprio come te alla tua età!
> 
> Sì, anche donna...


la scienza al giorno d'oggi fa miracoli.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje, tanto le corna le hai già, devono solo allungarsi un (bel) po'.


Non offendere la Minnie Minoprio de' noantri...
La quale è già permalosetta di suo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la scienza al giorno d'oggi fa miracoli.


La donna è l'uomo di domani,
Oggi.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non offendere la Minnie Minoprio de' noantri...
> La quale è già permalosetta di suo.


Dici? Non mi pareva, francamente. Comunque le corna le ha eccome, solo che, furbescamente, le ha tenute fuori dall'inquadratura.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici? Non mi pareva, francamente. Comunque le corna le ha eccome, solo che, furbescamente, le ha tenute fuori dall'inquadratura.


Maleficent sembra una cagata pazzesca, tra l'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La donna è l'uomo di domani,
> Oggi.


Parla per te, che io sono alfa.

P.S: Anzi, alfa alfa (rafforzativo).

P.P.S:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Maleficent sembra una cagata pazzesca, tra l'altro.


Mah, a me l'ultimo della Disney (Disney intesa proprio come Disney e non come Pixar o vattelappesca) che m'è piaciuto è stato Come d'Incanto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parla per te, che io sono alfa.
> 
> P.S: Anzi, alfa alfa (rafforzativo).
> 
> P.P.S:


Che simpatica canaglia...

Fossi in te non sottavuterei gli ormoni che siringano nelle bistecchine che mangi...

Quando avrai voglia di mettere tendine rosa in bagno mentre farai pipì seduto, non dire che non eri stato avvertito!


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, a me l'ultimo della Disney (Disney intesa proprio come Disney e non come Pixar o vattelappesca) che m'è piaciuto è stato Come d'Incanto.


Ma giusto perchè Amy Adams è una patata da sbrodolo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non offendere la Minnie Minoprio de' noantri...
> La quale è già *permalosetta* di suo.


ma pure tuinlove non scherzi


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma giusto perchè Amy Adams è una patata da sbrodolo...


Anche, ma è un filmetto gradevole, dai. Mica come quell'altra cagata di Snow White and the Huntsman che era una roba da dare fuoco al cinema invocando la fine del mondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parla per te, che io sono alfa.
> 
> P.S: Anzi, alfa alfa (rafforzativo).
> 
> P.P.S:


che meraviglia simpatiche canaglie...


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche, ma è un filmetto gradevole, dai. Mica come quell'altra cagata di Snow White and the Huntsman che era una roba da dare fuoco al cinema invocando la fine del mondo.


E vabbé, se danno da fare la sceneggiatura ad un branco di procioni...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E vabbé, se danno da fare la sceneggiatura ad un branco di procioni...


Ma pure cosa lì non c'entrava un cazzo. Dico la svantaggiata di Twilight. L'unica azzeccata per il ruolo era Charlize Theron.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pure cosa lì non c'entrava un cazzo. Dico la svantaggiata di Twilight. L'unica azzeccata per il ruolo era Charlize Theron.


Ma sì, ma giusto perchè la Theron ci dà del suo...

Sono convinto che se avessero dato il ruolo a lei, anche quel bocchino su pellicola che è stato Elektra avrebbe avuto un senso.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma sì, ma giusto perchè la Theron ci dà del suo...
> 
> Sono convinto che se avessero dato il ruolo a lei, anche quel bocchino su pellicola che è stato Elektra avrebbe avuto un senso.


Elektra è veramente un porcata. Daredevil penso d'essere l'unico al mondo che invece lo ha apprezzato, pure con tutti i suoi limiti. Adesso poi che Ben Affleck s'è pure infilato il costume di Batman non sono poi così afflitto come altri.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Elektra è veramente un porcata. Daredevil penso d'essere l'unico al mondo che invece lo ha apprezzato, pure con tutti i suoi limiti. Adesso poi che Ben Affleck s'è pure infilato il costume di Batman non sono poi così afflitto come altri.


Daredavil aveva un suo (piccolo) perchè, ma tra i film dei supereroi c'è di peggio... tipo il primo Hulk del regista cinese... da diarrea.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Daredavil aveva un suo (piccolo) perchè, ma tra i film dei supereroi c'è di peggio... tipo il primo Hulk del regista cinese... da diarrea.


Eh no, sto cazzo. Vaffanculo, l'Hulk di Ang Lee tra i due è il migliore, che porca puttana quell'altra è inguardabile o quasi. Dai oh. Alla fine la quadratura del cerchio è Mark Ruffalo in Avengers ma più perchè inserito in un contesto che non perchè fico da sè. Cioè, un film su Hulk parrebbe facile ma non è facile manco per un cazzo, e Ang Lee aveva fatto un lavoro encomiabile.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bruciamo i reggiseni anche noi!
> I loro, però, non i nostri!


Oh, virtualmente a me già lo bruciasti. Non ne fosti afflitto, invero, ché non eran uova, probabilmente.:smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, sto cazzo. Vaffanculo, l'Hulk di Ang Lee tra i due è il migliore, che porca puttana quell'altra è inguardabile o quasi. Dai oh. Alla fine la quadratura del cerchio è Mark Ruffalo in Avengers ma più perchè inserito in un contesto che non perchè fico da sè. Cioè, un film su Hulk parrebbe facile ma non è facile manco per un cazzo, e Ang Lee aveva fatto un lavoro encomiabile.


Ma sto cazzo di sto cazzo al cubo direi.
E' ora di finirla di dire che tutti i supereroi hanno avuto un'infanzia difficile e dei genitori stronzi, cioè, Spiderman era orfanello e ci è morto il nonnino, Batman ha visto papino e mammina tamponare un rapinarore a mano armata, Luke Skywalker era il figlio rasato di Chewbacca...
Almeno lasciatemi Bruce Banner senza un padre che lo ha concepito accoppiandosi con una medusa e un ornitorinco!
Ma sembra che tutte le sceneggiatuire le abbia scritte Freud per dare da lavorare ai suoi eredi... Un paio di balle invece: Hulk è uno che quando gli pesti un callo ti spacca il culo perchè era uno scienziato cazzonissimo e amen!

Poi sta regia che sembra presa dai templati di movie maker per fare le transizioni al filmino della cresima del nipotino rinco...
E lui che salta come una cavalletta dal polo sud al polo nord con un colpo di coscia, tipo ne La tigre e il dragone quando camminano sulle fogliline degli alberelli, da vomito.

Ma mentre proiettavano il film in sala o dormivi o palpavi le tette della bionda di fianco, perchè altrimenti non si spiega che ti sia piaciuto.
Se hai noleggiato il DVD forse avevano scambiato il film con il lungometraggio dei Pokemon...

No, senza appello, una merda.

Il suo rifacimento è senza infamia e senza lode, avengers è bellino.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh, virtualmente a me già lo bruciasti. Non ne fosti afflitto, invero, ché non eran uova, probabilmente.:smile:


Sarà stata autocombustione...
Per le uova, non dico nulla: non fui io a far la frittata (credo).


----------



## Fantastica (30 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> tipo ne La tigre e il dragone


Un film assolutamente comico!


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un film assolutamente comico!


Certo, non ho riso tanto da quando ho visto I soliti sospetti e Ali G, ma anche in Cina han tanto riso.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, a me l'ultimo della Disney (Disney intesa proprio come Disney e non come Pixar o vattelappesca) che m'è piaciuto è stato Come d'Incanto.


Ce lo stiamo guardando in questi giorni io e Fra!


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma sto cazzo di sto cazzo al cubo direi.
> E' ora di finirla di dire che tutti i supereroi hanno avuto un'infanzia difficile e dei genitori stronzi, cioè, Spiderman era orfanello e ci è morto il nonnino, Batman ha visto papino e mammina tamponare un rapinarore a mano armata, *Luke Skywalker era il figlio rasato di Chewbacca...*
> Almeno lasciatemi Bruce Banner senza un padre che lo ha concepito accoppiandosi con una medusa e un ornitorinco!
> Ma sembra che tutte le sceneggiatuire le abbia scritte Freud per dare da lavorare ai suoi eredi... Un paio di balle invece: Hulk è uno che quando gli pesti un callo ti spacca il culo perchè era uno scienziato cazzonissimo e amen!
> ...


Hai rimosso "La minaccia fantasma"... Luke era il nipote di Dio, e Gesù era lo zio.


----------

